# Test Channels 9300/9301 Discussion



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

Will the 1080i channel be 1920x1080, 1440x1080 or....? Any idea of average bit-rate?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Gotchaa said:


> Will the 1080i channel be 1920x1080, 1440x1080 or....? Any idea of average bit-rate?


Let's not discuss that in this thread... as these are "special test channels" and may not reflect the future national broadcasts.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Issue: Channel Not Available

HR20-700 19e

Passive Multiswitch, no issues with 498


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Channel not Available here either


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Same here! It's not even in my guide, either!


----------



## RandybinSC (Aug 6, 2007)

If it doesn't happen I am rooting for anybody BUT Chicago to get the Olympics in 2016


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah... channels aren't up. hrmmm.


----------



## binkatl (Jul 27, 2007)

So far, not available for me


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

Agreed.. Nothing here.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Patience, Grasshoppers... Patience.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

nothing here is Dallas


----------



## disneyfreak (Dec 4, 2006)

nothing in Raleigh nc.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Nothing here.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

nothing here either.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

nadan both


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

Here I sit, broken hearted...


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

Try 9300 - National Geographic


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Nothing yet for me either!


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Not in Ch's I Get and can't tune to them directly


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

nothing in N. Calif.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Nothing yet in Krum, Texas


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

no channels in Stafford, va...


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

9300 and 9301


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Please, give the authorizations time to flow to all the receivers.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Not in the guide yet


----------



## adgreer (Jul 2, 2006)

nothing here seems to be par for the course!


----------



## TheKnobber (Dec 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
> 9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
> ...


Just tried both 9000 and 9001, would not accept, saying channel not available.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

still nothing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

channel Change: 9300/9301


----------



## cekowalski (Aug 19, 2007)

NGC on 9300...!


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Look 0n 9300 and 9301.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Its 9300 and 9301


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

TheChaos said:


> Try 9300 - National Geographic


I don't see that either, however 498 still is working.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

9300 and 9301 work here


----------



## hdtvincr (Aug 1, 2007)

NGC on 9300.
HR20-700 x19e


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

there be whales try 9300 for one of them..

oops sorry missed the previous messages..


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys The Channels Are 9300 & 9301, and everything works fine on all 3 of my receivers, 2 HR20's and 1 H20!


----------



## NoNameEMT (Dec 13, 2006)

Reception of both channels 9300 and 9301 without incident, quality appears good although I am testing via my Slingbox
Unable to record (possibly due to lack of guide data)
Sound Quality is excellent

Config
HR20-700 with 0x19E through Slimline via Zinwell WB-68 and Rev. 2 BBC's Hardwired 100Mbps Network Connection, OTA Connected


----------



## emrmc (Jul 4, 2007)

nice 9300 and 9301 working here in NE PA, hr20-700


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

ISSUE: Test channels actually on 9300 (National Geographic) and 9301 (Discovery)


----------



## binkatl (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, both looking good for me!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing on Eastcoast!
HR20-700
019E


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

see what patience will get you? Less stress. Lookin good here.


----------



## Stormtrader (Apr 23, 2007)

try 9300 9301


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing on 9300 or 9301


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

Channel not purchased on 9300 / 01


----------



## csecnet (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking Good in No Ca.

HR20-700 - Ver 018a
B-Band Converters Installed
Slimline Dish
WB68
Locals via HD Sat and also OTA (No Duplexer)
Channel Summary
498 - Ok
480 - Ok
481 - Ok
498 - Ok
9300 - NGC
9301 - Discovery Channel


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Still nothing here.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

k i got them both. All is well.


----------



## Captaintrips420 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nothing on 9300 or 9301 from bay area cali


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

So far so good, 9300 & 9301


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Got both channels on my HR20 nothing yet on my H20. Guide goes from 897 to 9560 on the H20.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing in Baltimore


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Lookings at 9301 and 9300 now in stafford , va.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm getting grey screen on 498 and channels 9300 & 9301 are working


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

nothing on 9000, 9001, 9300 or 9301. (SF Bay Area, CA)


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

dont see the channels here.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

9300 NGC Confirm, Tampa, HR20-700, 0x19e


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

NGCHD on 9300 and DiscoverHD on 9301

Looks GREAT light it up!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Channel Not Available in south texas


----------



## flava (Jun 26, 2006)

getting both fine in Madison WI
Yay!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing in DFW


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Nada on either in Va.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

both channels look great to me! no issues at all.

PASSIVE setup
HR20-700 (x2)
WB68
All test channels have also tested successfully for me as well

bring on the HD!


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

no channel 9300/9301 in North East


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

Both 9300 and 9301 look good and are coming in just fine here in Colorado.

Checked the channels on two systems, one with an HR20 running the new CE downloaded an hour ago (0X19E) and my other set using an H20 with the national download for that box. I have never had any issues with channels 498 or 499, they have both worked on both systems as expected.


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

got 9300 and 9301 here in central Ohio.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing here in Bay Area...still says channel not available...


----------



## hdtvincr (Aug 1, 2007)

9300 & 9301 good here.

I get good slide on 498 when I go from 9300 or 9301... No slide when going there from other channels.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't see 9300 or 9301 in the guide or in Ch's I get. I also can't tune to them directly, however 480,481, and 498 are good.

Leesburg, VA

0x19e


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

Working here in Nashville! PQ is perfect.


----------



## alfredocima (Sep 12, 2007)

Neither channel is available.


----------



## bpress85 (Sep 4, 2007)

nothing in NW Indiana


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

wow...if this is going to be the resolution....

look out Charlie....


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

No 9300 or 9301 here. No HD access charges in recent activity, either.

Both channels showed up at 10:14 PDT. Both look great even with signal strengths in low 70's.


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stormtrader said:


> try 9300 9301


Got both channels looking great in the Boston, MA area !!!!!!!


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Both channels working here.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Talk about what you thought. But STAY ON TOPIC! Please.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

9300 and 9301 good here in AR. HR20-700 with 0x19e


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
> 9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
> ...


They're on 9300 & 9301, not 9000 & 9001


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

9300 (NGC) and 9301 (Disc)
Confirm, 
Tampa - FL, 
HR20-700, 
0x19e


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got nothing here guys. Is it still working for most of you?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

9300 & 9301 look great. Perfect here. on H21. 

now really going to bed ... good job ...


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Both coming in here and looking good on two HR20s.

(498 also has been fine on both)


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

nothing in memphis


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Dirty Jobs looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

I dont have them


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Neither 9300 nor 9301 ...says channel not available...weak


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

ass


----------



## BackLasher (Sep 15, 2007)

Nothing in Mobile, AL


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Still Channel Not Available here.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Didn't get them here either.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I can see them both and they look pretty damn good. My signal strength is in the lower 70s too.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I've got nothing showing up...


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

I get nothing


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing in the Bay Area here


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

going to take the acid and watch Pink Floyd!!!


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there a way to refresh the channel list?


----------



## ram4784 (Oct 17, 2006)

Both are good in Valley Mills, Tx.
HR20-700 running 19d
No issues with 498


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I get neither on either HR20.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

both channels look great!


----------



## xchangx (Sep 19, 2006)

BackLasher said:


> Nothing in Mobile, AL


Working now, Robertsdale, AL


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Not purchased (721) on both,., Sounds like an issue to me


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

I got them now!

Edit - 9301 is perfect, 9300 was a little pixelated.


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

nothing in South Texas!


----------



## Bobcuch (Apr 15, 2007)

channel not available here (Kansas) trying a reboot....


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Make sure you have all channels selected in your guide, and not a favorite list.


----------



## nfusion770 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have them both in a distant suburb of Minneapolis. Discovery looks great- maybe they should just leave them on .


----------



## ldogg29 (Mar 28, 2007)

Unable to access either channel here in L.A. 

H20

:nono2:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> I closed this thread for a moment.
> 
> Please list only ISSUES now that 9300 and 9301 have Launched.
> 
> ...


Is "channel not available" an issue? I have it set to All Channels


----------



## jknuckey (Sep 19, 2006)

"Channel Not available" on both channels.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Breaking up sometimes on 9300, but both coming in fine otherwise in Conway, AR.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

OPPPS


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Nothing here yet, should we reset?

GOT EM NOW!!!


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

everyone go to directvs site do a refresh services, then reset the hr20, if still nothing go to sleep


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

Hr20-700 running 0x18a..I get 498 just fine and I'm not receiving 9300 or 9301

Never mind everything is up and running great!


----------



## adgreer (Jul 2, 2006)

still nothing with an h20 here in south texas


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nothing in Charlotte on my HR20-700

Passed all other B-Band channel tests.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

not getting them ....I just reset


----------



## TexasTodd (Aug 29, 2007)

9300 picture is breaking up for me. 9301 is fine

I have the H20-600
Software 0x2024


----------



## alfredocima (Sep 12, 2007)

Both 9300 and 9301 are coming in clearly in Birmingham, Alabama. Running 019D.


----------



## winter720 (Sep 21, 2007)

channel not available 9300/9301 
Portland, OR
019D


----------



## tnorrispj (Sep 22, 2007)

showed up at 1:10 edt! looking great in jacksonville, nc


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Alright, I got 9300 and 9301. And the red sox have still clinched the playoffs!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> Nothing in the Bay Area here


make sure you have your favorites set to "all channels"


----------



## satex (Sep 7, 2006)

i get both tho on 9300 i get video hiccups


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Nothing in Des Moines still


----------



## Tigers07 (Jun 18, 2007)

In Detroit, I have 498, but not 9300 or 9301. "Channel Not Available." I have a HR20.


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

Hr20-100
0x18a software

Both 9300 and 9301 are working in Phoenix, AZ

HD looks great. What does everyone else think?


----------



## mbskills (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks good in So. Cal. I got both channels.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

9300 is in 720p

9301 is in 1080i (Discovery looks great)

in Stafford, va.


----------



## mattblade (Jul 10, 2006)

National Geographic HD and Discovery Channel HD here on 9300 and 9301 in northeast ohio. Both channels look great.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Got them both. Looks great with signal between 56 and 63 on 103b


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Got em. Both look great!!! (also getting 480, 481 and 498 okay as well)

HR-21
5 LNB sidecar
Zinwell WB68 multiswitch
software: Ox18a
Krum, TX
prev 499/498 tests ran without problem

103b sig (12:40 AM CST)

91 89 89 89 86 86 86 88
85 86 86 87 85 86 
95 93


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

on now


----------



## xchangx (Sep 19, 2006)

xchangx said:


> Working now, Robertsdale, AL


Can anyone record? Mine won't


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Both popped up. One appears to be the Discovery channel.


----------



## Moeman (May 16, 2007)

All channels 480/481/498/9300/9301 working fine here in Seattle. 
HR20-700 0x19E


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

I get both!


----------



## WRTBill (Dec 8, 2006)

More detailed report from central Ohio both HR20's and H20 receiving the two 9300 channels through a Zinwell 16 port switch


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Couldn't get either 9300 or 01........all 3 400 channels ok though


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Dirty Jobs in HD. NICE!


----------



## trex021 (Aug 16, 2007)

9300 and 9301 just came on for me. 498 has been working fine from the get go too.

Flipped to 276 (NGC) and back to 9300... Looks sooo much better in HD!


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine just came on now...no reboot needed...


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm now receiving both test channels and they look great. All the other test channels work fine on both HR20's.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Got Both, 
Looks great so far.


----------



## RandybinSC (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet picture with my hr20 in Santa Cruz California. My wife is loving it because she can see Mike Rowe in HD.


----------



## gpctexas (May 26, 2007)

9300 9301 works ok on primary receiver

nadda on secondary receiver yet


update:
Secondary receiver now works, it was failing on 498 before and now works on 498


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Breaking up sometimes on 9300, but both coming in fine otherwise in Conway, AR.


i have no breakup on 9300 in memphis... are your signal strenghts good?


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

I am getting Channel not Available

498, 480, 481 all working

NO multiswitch, Dish hooked directly to HR 20

NOt sure what is worng


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

There we go
9300 and 9301... Whoa


----------



## Spyfy (May 13, 2004)

On here in Bowling Green KY.

HR20 running latest CE connected via HDMI to Philips plasma. 
Slimline dish.

Look great.


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

have both channels looks good........ had gray screen on 498........


----------



## steelgtr (Feb 4, 2007)

san jose, ca:

CNA, 498 is fine, HR20-700


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

9300 is poor PQ. lots of picture breakup and freezing.
9301 is perfect looks great.


----------



## cts33fan (Sep 1, 2007)

Working fine here in Palmdale 9301 and 9300, showing Dolby Digital and 1080 (and I am only pulling 70-80's on 103b)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20 direct to slimline: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all OK. Tonights CE
HR20 via SWM: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all OK. Tonights CE
H21 via SWM: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all OK.

Carl


----------



## easttexasirish (Sep 23, 2007)

HR20 100

498-Black Screen

"Channel Not Available" on test channels


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

breaking up on 9300....audio a little crackly on 9301 at first..fine now....9301 very nice picture


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

dirty jobs sucks


----------



## redbirdpat (Sep 16, 2007)

9300 and 9301 coming in loud and clear in Dallas, TX


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

I can see both here.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Wire Paladin said:


> 9300 is in 720p
> 
> 9301 is in 1080i (Discovery looks great)
> 
> in Stafford, va.


no.. i mean the actual resolutions...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

got them both in So Cal


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great.. I can't wait to see what the other channels look like.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

nothing here in nj yet


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

gashog301 said:


> dirty jobs sucks


poor thing... you've gone crazy staying up this late...


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

i had to reboot cuz the hr20 froze when doing a sat signal test lets see what happens after reboot


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Both looking good in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I had not problems with the other channels either. AT9, 2 h20-100s, no external multiswitch, Latest CE.


----------



## StuartK (Sep 15, 2007)

HR20
Past Upgrade 0x18 8/29
Zip Fishers, IN 46037 (NE of Indy)


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

There they are!! It took 12 minutes for them to show up, but I see both test channels now.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, got 'em both now. They look great.


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

Cannot record


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

They both work for me as well. SF Bay area, HR20-700. Discovery looks better than NGC. Discovery is in 1080i and NGC is in 720P!

Can't wait for the rest when ever it gets here


----------



## cincyTX9 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bee-utiful HD on channel 9300 and 9301 in Little Elm, TX


----------



## PhillyFan (Sep 21, 2007)

Got 'em both in Pennsylvania- great pq. Also getting 480, 481 and 498.


----------



## milvet88 (Sep 14, 2007)

9300 And 9301 Just Came In In The Sf Bay Area


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

both are coming in great!!!!!


----------



## lee0539 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here in Socal---

499 (previously): worked
498: still working
9300: can't turn to channel
9301: can't turn to channel

Not sure why I can't watch the channels. I have all the requirements (H20, slimline, b-band, HD access) and B-band was tested as working. My signal strengths are in the 80's (few even channels in 75's)

Anyone have a clue why?


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

I now get everything (SF Bay Area) on 9300 and 9301 (4xx test channels all work and always have). (I previously did not get 9300 or 9301.) PIC Quality appears fine; perhpas slightly better than I'm used to.


----------



## naldoron (May 10, 2006)

Now I get them -- both look and sound great. Restart your receivers people.


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

have 9300 but no 9301....lot of pixelation going on.....I'm in San Antonio


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20-700 0x019E
Native On (480i/480p/720p/1080i)
AU-9 Slimline 
low 80s to mid 90s on the signal strength for 103b (needs tweaking)
Connection straight to HR20 with BBCs (No multiswitch)
Both 9300 and 9301 coming in strong.
480, 481, and 498 worked with zero trouble since they started


----------



## savdom (Sep 7, 2006)

Both channels work.
0x19e
498 worked before new channels and after


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

I got them both and still do not get 498

wrong I get it now


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Moeman said:


> All channels 480/481/498/9300/9301 working fine here in Seattle.
> HR20-700 0x19E


+1 From Seattle as well


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HR20-700, AT9 direct. Native on, All res available. Both channels operating ok. SW ver# 0x19d.
NGC at 720p, Disc at 1080i.
Record disabled or isn't working.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20 direct to slimline: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all ok. Tonight's CE. Native off, all resolutions checked. HDMI->DVI.
HR20 via SWM: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all ok. Tonight's CE. Native off, all resolutions checked. HDMI
H21 via SWM: 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all ok. Native off, all resolutions checked. Component.

Carl


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

9300 and 9301 look great in Dallas

498 - congrats slide
480 - ok
481 - ok

HR-20
software ox18a
Sidecar dish AT-9
Native off, 1080i


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Both look perfect!!!

2 HR-20-700's

1 with 2 gray rev2 b-band converters

1 with 2 black rev3 b-band converters

Everything perfect!!!! Great PQ!


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

HR20-700 - Ver 0197
B-Band Converters Installed
Slimline Dish
WB68
No HD Locals via Sat


Channel Summary:
498 - Ok
480 - Ok
481 - Ok
9300 - NGC
9301 - Discovery Channel


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

got them...both working fine...never had grey screen...so im sorry for posting.


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

9300 and 9301 - no channel

498 - working fine

note - 1 tuner with good bbc only


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 9300 and 9301 - channel not purchased here


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

xchangx said:


> Can anyone record? Mine won't


mine won't either... nothing happens when i press the record button.. maybe you can force a manual record..


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

got both here in chicagoland.....both look great


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Did a reboot on my 2-H20's, They both now tune in 9300 & 9301


----------



## znth (Nov 30, 2006)

Aww shoot, can't record.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

both 9300 and 9301 are working here


----------



## jpoet (Feb 9, 2007)

All "test" channels working fine on both my receivers here in Albuquerque.

9300 and 9301 did not appear on my HR20 until 11:09pm MDT, and it took another 5 minutes after that for them to show up on my H20.

HR20-100 (18a)
H20-100 (2021)
Direct connect from satellite dish to the two receivers.

John


----------



## red20j (Aug 13, 2007)

:allthumbs All Good in Rome, GA :allthumbs


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Sacramento DMA signal in Sierra foothills at 3500 feet. HR20-700-0x18a. Got 498 clear the whole time and 480-481 also despite 103b signal strengths 70-85. Receiving 9300 and 9301 clear with DD audio. Thanks Earl for the heads up.


----------



## j.r.braswell (Dec 18, 2006)

I was OK on 498 but as of yet, no 9300 or 9301.

For what it was worth, I had signal strengths on the 103b TP's in the low-mid 90's.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

498 Works fine, 9300 and 9301 come up unavailable.

HR20-100
0x18a


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

As Freddie Prinze used to say, "looking good!"


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

No issues in Northern Indiana, PQ is very good. Have had access to 498, and 9300 and 9301 with no tricks.

Go D!


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

10:15 PM PDT in San Francisco and no channels yet. I'm running the latest national release 0x18a. I can get channels 480, 481, 498.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Success on both channels 9300 and 9301.

History: No problems with 498, 480 or 481 on either receiver.

Setup: HR20-700 and HR20-100 on SWM. Running latest CEs on both units. (0x18a on HR20-100, 0x19e on HR20-700).

Channels 498, 480 and 481 still working fine.

I know we aren't supposed to comment on quality but looks as good as my cable box on NGHD....


----------



## gleytch (Aug 26, 2007)

They are working here in SE Kansas. Content looks like upconvert, but they are on. The Planet Earth DVD commercial a few minutes ago looked fantastic.

Greg


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

working just fine after reboot


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Have both on 2 different HR 20"s. They both look great!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

HR20-700 version 0x19e
Slimline dish
Zimwell WB68
HDMI and Component connections to tv
6' from dish to multiswitch
70' from multiswitch to receiver
OTA separate cable, no diplexer
103b signals almost always between 92-98%

499 has always worked ok
498 has always worked ok
480 works ok
481 works ok
9000 works ok
9001 works ok

Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Guys, Try rebooting if you can't tune in 9300 &9301. Worked for me.


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

HR20-700 19D
H20-600 2038
Slimline
*NO *Multiswitch
Southern Arizona

All Test Channels OK


----------



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

nor cal both channels no problems


----------



## drevlan (Sep 5, 2007)

I get "Channel not purchased. (721)" on my box on both channels 9300 and 9301. Not sure what's going on here I'm a premier subscriber with hd access (sigh). On the other hand 498 looks ammazing...for a static image anyway


----------



## tsciulli (Jun 15, 2007)

No 9300 or 9301 in Santa Barbara. (edit at 10:20, now receive 9300 and 9301)

No problem with 498, 480 or 481.


HR20-700
0x18E


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

No 9300 or 9301, no problems with 480, 481, 498. HR20-700 running 0x19E. I have not had any of the recent HD access charges on my account.:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa



Edit: I did have a HD access charge on my account for 7.99 and then a credit for 7.99 on the same day, but not the access charges like other people were getting for certain channels.


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

My answer to the poll: everything works.

The Confort Inn commerical commerical was in SD


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

got em here in Maine,  (2) H20-600s and a HR20-700 with the side car and a zinwall WB68


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet grey screen here in McAllen, Texas. HD next week my ass,


----------



## johern (Jan 18, 2007)

I am receiving both channels on both HR20-700s. Previously I was seeing the 498 slid eon both receivers. Also 480/481 were successful on both receivers. The PQ on both channels is execellent.


----------



## VicF (Sep 5, 2006)

Got all test channels. Quality looks indistinguishable from the mpeg 2 channels, ie HDnet, Discovery. I would say it looks ready to me.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

All channels working 480 481 498 9300 9301
HR20-700 V 19E
480 481 498 were working before this test.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Both look perfect!!!
> 
> 2 HR-20-700's
> 
> ...


There are rev 3 converters? I just got 2 extras around a month ago and they are rev 2...


----------



## tnorrispj (Sep 22, 2007)

nope. no dice



xchangx said:


> Can anyone record? Mine won't


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Is it just me or is the video quality REALLY good?


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

anybody elses picture breaking up and skipping on 9300?...9301 fine


----------



## Sinnoch (Aug 30, 2007)

All test channels working in Nashville.


----------



## Starving Bushman (Aug 26, 2007)

Both channels are working fine for me. I had no problems with 498 either. I have a HR20-100 software ver. 0x18a. Getting excited about the new channels!


----------



## BackLasher (Sep 15, 2007)

Gotem in Mobile, AL. Yay!!!!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm out of town tonight. So what incredibly cool things are they showing on 7300?


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Got them all from Sparks, NV (slinging from NOLA)

Equipment HR20-700 0x18a


----------



## gimpyjim (Oct 20, 2006)

I get 498 fine right now (though 103(b) signal levels are really low, in the 20s). I get channel not available for 9300 and 9301. CA Bay Area.

edit: RIGHT when I posted, I tried again and they came in fine. Both 9300 and 9301 look great. Which is really odd considering my signal strength on 103(b) is 25 through 38.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

Both perfect here, in SF Bay Area

dish direct into HR20, 100ft of cable


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

721


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

10:18 in San Francisco. The Channels finally showed up. Looks good!


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i have no breakup on 9300 in memphis... are your signal strenghts good?


signal strengths all in mid 90's. Both channles look good but still get inermittent breakup on 9300.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Phew! Took till :15 after before the Guide loaded the channels and they came in.

Have been getting everything all along: 498, etc.. Both 9300 and 9301 loud and clear. Now, can I go to sleep or is there going to be something else added?


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

nothing in northeast.


----------



## Stormtrader (Apr 23, 2007)

480 481 and 498 work
9300 & 9301 great

HR20-700 
San Diego


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

All channels beaming down fine here in Carlsbad, CA.

Both 9300 & 9301 look great, BTW.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> Is it just me or is the video quality REALLY good?


It does look great!


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

channel not purchased on both channels
HR20
Central Florida


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

both work for me....what transponders are these channels on?

the picture quality looks good...


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, I stand corrected. Discovery HD looks GOOD. (with the exception of the strech-o-vision commercials). But seriously this MPEG-4 HD looks a lot better than the HD-lite as I thought it would (I've had YESH and SNYH for about 3 months now).


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

Took 15 minutes, but 9300 and 9301 finally came on here, and they look great. The other test channels in the 400's have, and still do, give positive results too.


----------



## jlmza2350 (Oct 25, 2006)

Both come in fine. Minneapolis

498 worked before.


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

got them here in fresno


----------



## bdhall1313 (Sep 16, 2007)

All channels coming in fine. HR20-100 in Southeast Oklahoma. Software version is 0x18A.


----------



## Anonuser (Jan 15, 2007)

Nothing until a receiver reset.

Both are coming in fine now.


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

ShapeGSX said:


> Is it just me or is the video quality REALLY good?


Quality looks amazing .....

Got them pretty much right away here!


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Be patient folks, my HR20 got them right away, but it took about 15 minutes for them to show up in my H20.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Both channels working great for me here in NJ...  :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

HR20-100 Single Tuner in use, WB68 multiswitch, s/w 0x18a

Took a while for the guide to update - around 1:12 EDT they appeared.

9300 fine in 720p
9301 fine in 1080i
498, 480, 481 all have worked fine since release, and continue to work.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I am running 19E... earlier this evening, 498 was black screen, regardless of what tricks I tried to get it to come up. Friday while at work, I had my wife check 498 and she saw the "congrats" slide right away... but at some point it stopped working...

I get both test channels this evening just fine, and now when I tune to 498, I get the slide almost immediately.... it works regardless of what channel I was one before I key in 498 (tried 73, 520, 500, 9301, etc...)

As to the nuts & bolts of my setup... about 10-15' of cable running from my dish down to my WB68 multiswitch (housed in a waterproof box outside where all my cables enter the house). From there, it's about a 25' - 30' run to my living room. Cables come up the wall to a wall plate, where a 4' jumper attaches to my HR20. No diplexers, etc, in the equation... pretty straightforward.

And... FWIW... I am manually recording both channels.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

dont reboot!! it will come!!!


----------



## JJEZ96 (Apr 21, 2007)

all channels work

HR20-700
Houston, Texas


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

721 on both channels in Tustin CA, 498 is ok, tried refresh and reset..no go, maybe I just have to wait a bit...


----------



## TheChaos (Aug 17, 2006)

D*'s website is down for maintenance again..


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

My picture here southwest of Chicago is Fantastic! I'm really excited! Whoa!


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

Two HR20s.
Slimline Dish.
No issues with any test channels, all have worked fine.
9300 and 9301 coming in perfectly.
Minneapolis, MN USA.


----------



## ExtremerNC (Jul 12, 2007)

Getting both channels (9300 & 9301) ...Both look really good!:eek2:


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

what's up with the "channel not purchased" message i'm getting, is there some way to refresh


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, this may be an issue or just a wild coincidence, but the moment 9300 (NGC) came on my HR20, my brand new (Vista) computer restarted unexpectedly. My HR20 is networked via wireless g ethernet bridge to a linksys router and I am running the CE from tonight (0x19e). Other than that issue, 9300 +9301 (Disc) are coming in perfectly.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

xchangx said:


> Can anyone record? Mine won't


Set a manual recording. Since it is TBA, it won't record with the one button method. Have to set manual a couple minutes out.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Got everything in KC. However, the third hour on Discovery is actually an infomercial. :lol:


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

So far I have seen no pixelation/jerky motion issues on either channel. Both channels PQ look great.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just came to the aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CousCous (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm watching 9300 and 9301 from South-Central Indiana now. They both look EXCELLENT! Absolutely amazing.

Please.. Please.. Leave Them On!


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

No go here, you all are lying!!!:lol:


----------



## loknload (Jan 13, 2007)

9300 and 9301 finally came on for me in Portland, OR about 5 minutes ago. 498 has been working perfectly.


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

All good here now...


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

was that wrong


----------



## disneyfreak (Dec 4, 2006)

Picture quality is awesome in raleigh!


----------



## kevank (Nov 27, 2006)

Working fine in Green Bay, WI. Channels were unavailable until 15 minutes after the test started. Both channels look and sound great.

Thanks!

Edit: Just noticed that I cannot record either channel. I am guessing that this is intentional but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

No break ups or pixeallation but has anybody noticed that the bottom part of the screen is being cutoff on 9301 Discovery HD? I know it's probably not a Directv problem but a Discovery problem but just wanted to see if anyone else noticed it. Seems to be during upconversion of commercials.


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

no breakups on either channel here in chicagoland


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

HR20-700 0x19D here. 

All test channels working.

9300 and 9301 weren't showing up for the first 15 minutes. I put my receiver in standby for about 5 minutes and when I turned it back on, 9300 and 9301 were there.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Loud and clear on all test channels! :up:

(P.S. PQ looks great on both).


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I have 0x19E and I get both test channels including 9300/9301


----------



## Tomchen (Dec 16, 2006)

9300 720p
9301 1080i

all in excellent condition
in Central IL


----------



## xyzzy42 (Jan 27, 2007)

If you want to record, set up a manual recording a few minutes in the future. Working for me.


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
> 9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
> ...


9300 was NG Channel in 780p
9301 was Discovery Channel in 1080i

All channels came thru, beatiful.

Dave

Setup:__________________

HR20-100 (0x18a) w/BBC's
5LNB AU9-S Slimline Dish, No OTA due to mountains.
No switches
Samsung 52" LCD (LN-T5265F)
Connected via HDMI and Component/YPbPr, (TV has 2 HDMI and 2 Component inputs)
Native ON (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)
Audio connected w/optical cable
Panasonic Home Theater System (SA-HT700) 
C-Band Satellite - 1975 thru 2006
Directv since 2006


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

9300 not breaking up anymore here


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

My 103b transponders are in the 60s and 70s, but the other transponders are in the 90s. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Bobcuch (Apr 15, 2007)

two refreshes and a reboot and got them. never got anything but gray screen on 498.... 9300 720p 9301 1080....


----------



## marvod (Dec 24, 2006)

Portland Oregon Both 9300 and 9301 plus other test channels all working fine.

3 x HR20-700 19e
2 x H20-600 2038


----------



## teriden (Jan 4, 2007)

Got All channels In N. California
Using HR20-700 (19E)


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

I love green!!!!!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TCarbone said:


> Got 481, 482, 498 fine here. 9300 and 9301 say not purchased.
> 
> HR20-700 in Connecticut


I hope you didn't go to Stratford High back in the 1950's.


----------



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

nice, seems like a lot longer between channel changes though lately?


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

on 106 inch screen!!!!


----------



## ray e (Sep 2, 2007)

both h 20-600's recieved them 720 version freezing pixilation blurr during movement clear but jumpy 1080 version looks good


----------



## TCarbone (Sep 6, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> I hope you didn't go to Stratford High back in the 1950's.


No, would that be affecting my 9300/9301 problem?


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

Everything looks good ....here in Memphis


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

9301 looks a little fuzzy in spots. 9300 looks great but also has some fuzzy spots at time.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am watching National Geographic. Dirty Jobs is uprezzed.

NGHD looks as good (maybe better) than my cable feed which is pretty much perfect. Haven't seen any issues at all on it (except the NGHD problem with underscan on SD commercials....)

I think we are all going to be very happy very soon.


----------



## ericami (Dec 8, 2006)

ericami said:


> No 9300 or 9301 in Dallas TX in guide or direct tuning.


Update: They appeared about 10 minutes ago. Look and sound great on both channels.

YAY!


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

9300 and 9301 working ok took 20 min no reboot


----------



## AtlHDTV (Nov 12, 2006)

Receiving everything correctly in Atlanta area. 

Setup: Sidecar dish; HR20-700; Zimwell multi-switch; 0x19E


----------



## sab46 (Aug 28, 2007)

hr20-100 0x18a
Both 9300/9301 come in great, as does 498


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

still says "channel not purchased" on both


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

Both look amazing! So...any chance D* can broadcast a test channel tomorrow for Ken Burns "The War?"


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Got 9300 and 9301 here in South Texas now they look great and 5.1 dd also.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

FranklyFred said:


> nice, seems like a lot longer between channel changes though lately?


MPEG4 takes longer to lock in. It always has for me on my locals. Seems worse when coming from an MPEG2 channel but that may just feel that way....


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

My kind of TEST---Passed with Flying Colors


----------



## CyKo Dad (Feb 11, 2007)

hr2-700 all channels for test good from Tucson, AZ


----------



## Bumbershoot (Jun 12, 2007)

All test channels working fine on Vashon Island, WA (between Seattle and Tacoma in Puget Sound). HR20-100 national release.


----------



## swirl_junkie (Sep 1, 2007)

Both looked great in Philly. With an aspen mutiswitch no less.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I got 9300 & 9301 just fine. Also got all other test channels. 

HR20-100, Slimline dish, NO diplexers or multiswith. software version 0X18A, NO rebooting required hereI punched in the channel # and the picture came up.

PQ is SUPER on both!

Las Vegas NV


----------



## whobear627 (Sep 15, 2007)

i am getting a little lag when loading these channels on channel changes too


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> 498 is ok but no 3900,3901


Try 9300 and 9301 Dude..


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

Working now. I refreshed services first, but it came up right after I got done adding league pass. 498 is still a no go, so go figure.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

So when is the real stuff coming? Someone said 6AM EST today. Anything to that?


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

NGHD looks as good as my local HD OTA channels. This is what I have been waiting for. This is as good as I've seen. Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Got all test channels 480/481/498/9300/9301
Buffalo,NY


----------



## jaredy72 (Jan 24, 2007)

Both 9300 & 9301 come in great in New Orleans
But what I don't understand is why they can turn them on in test mode but not just go ahead and turn them on for real?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Got everything and it looks good. I have an HR20 runing 0x19E and an AT-9 dish feeding a Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I'm a little surprised the even transponder feed came in because my signal strength on the 103b even tps are in the low to mid-40s.


----------



## John 4:20 (Sep 23, 2007)

First time post, but have lurked a long time...

9300 & 9301 coming in great. 498,480,481 too.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

:hurah: Wow am I glad I checked in here tonight (or may be this morning since it is 1:23 Eastern Time). Every test channel is working beautifully for me. I had an HR20-700, but it failed and was replaced with an HR20-100S. So my viewing is on the HR20-100S and it is great :sunsmile: Edit: For folks who may be thinking of an HR20-700 or HR20-100S I love the 100S it doesn't run as hot and it is quiet  I thought my 700 was or needed to be on life support it was so loud


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Both channels are comming in on my HR20 & H20. I am having some pixelation on the 9300 however. Hope this does not persist.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Both channels are coming in very nice here. Can't wait for them to release the new HD channels.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Finally got all 5 channels in Tucson, Az.
480,481,498,9300,and 9301.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TCarbone said:


> No, would that be affecting my 9300/9301 problem?


Nope. Lately, I keep running into folks online with familiar names - always turns out I used to hang out with their grandfather!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

cliffbig said:


> I, too, am getting the Channel Not Purchased (721) message. I was and still am getting 498 just fine.
> 
> Grrr...


reset you receiver!


----------



## yardman1977 (Aug 29, 2007)

i notice that the commercials on 9301 are now in fullscreen,,,dont have the usual sidebars that other hd commercials have,,,,nice.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Happy to report 100% success in So Cal even with a rainy night


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

how do you refresh services?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

all channels coming in great. Using an HR20 with a zinwell multi-switch and a slimline dish.


----------



## JackdawFool (Apr 25, 2006)

9300 and 9301 look good, but after about 5 or 6 minutes of watching 9300 the audio was out of sync by 1-2 seconds. Changing the channel and returning to 9300 fixed the problem.

Haven't had any problems on either of my hr20-700 tuners with the previous test channels. This is in CT.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

9300 & 01 finally coming in great. 01 is definitely a better pic. All clear, no pixilization, sound great too................


----------



## tnorrispj (Sep 22, 2007)

ha! anyone catch that???

'you're watching discovery channel hd'

finally~!!!


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Both channels look terrific even with signal strength readings in the low 70's. I guess we shouldn't take those numbers quite so seriously at this point.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

I got all of the test channels in Hickory, NC!


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Able to tune into the test channels but unable to record..all other DVR functions seem to be working.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

georgecostanza said:


> how do you refresh services?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1100068


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

PQ does look awesome!!


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

Both look good here in Cincy on an HR20-100. Look forward to more real soon.


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

Got all channels. None of them are showing on my guide.

9300-National Geographic
9301-Discovery
480 displays blue screen with "103-b band even (*13v*).BBC confirmed working
481 displays blue screen with "103-b band even (*18v*).BBC confirmed working
498 white screen with "important HD info and saying congrats"


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

AWESOME PICTURE!!! Got both here in NC

Anyone with a blacked out 498 getting these channels???


----------



## kakster (Feb 10, 2007)

Tried downstairs HR20-100 0x18a (zinwell wb616 multiswitch).

Got all 5. 

Commercials on Discovery 9301 strange stretch/zoom

Checking upstairs next...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

everyone needs to go take this poll if you haven't yet... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100280


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

purtman said:


> 9301 looks a little fuzzy in spots. 9300 looks great but also has some fuzzy spots at time.





tonyd79 said:


> I am watching National Geographic. Dirty Jobs is uprezzed.
> 
> NGHD looks as good (maybe better) than my cable feed which is pretty much perfect. Haven't seen any issues at all on it (except the NGHD problem with underscan on SD commercials....)
> 
> I think we are all going to be very happy very soon.


Yeah I agree, looks a little out of focus. So I take its that way cause its not filmed in HD, but uprezzed? The HD commercials look good though.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Both channels coming in perfectly. Recording now with a manual record.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

9300 and 9301 coming in great in Las Vegas!


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

*whispers*

Earl, any chance that they will just leave these two channels on? *snickers*


----------



## dszkola (Aug 18, 2007)

Got all channels in Sugar Grove, IL.

HR20-700 0x18a
103b signals are high 70s - low 80s


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> AWESOME PICTURE!!! Got both here in NC
> 
> Anyone with a blacked out 498 getting these channels???


I still have a black out on 498 but getting 9300/9301 fine.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guys, you notice what is on in the third hour on Discovery?

Yes, an infomercial.

So, DirecTV launches its new HD satellite with a shopping program!

(I know it is a coincidence but it is almost karma.)


----------



## srob58 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those of you who are getting 'channel not purchased", try refreshing your services at directv.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

H20 now working, all is good here!


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

All good here in South Atlanta!!! 

Never knew Dirty Jobs could look so dirty... all looks good.


----------



## wreckk (Sep 15, 2007)

Coming in Perfect in Philadelphia, PA


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

Everything working in No.VA

9300
9301
498
480
481

HR20-700
5-LNB slim-line
599 on all transponders on both tuners.


----------



## easttexasirish (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, after sitting here for hours trying everything to get 498 working and after not getting the test channels I can say I am getting the Congrats screen on 498 and both test channels look and sound great.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm having trouble posting here tonight  But all test channels are great on my HR20-100S :sunsmile: (The 100S was my replacement for the failed 700). And I'm glad I didn't miss coming into the Forum now


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Guys, you notice what is on in the third hour on Discovery?
> 
> Yes, an infomercial.
> 
> ...


i wonder if it will be in hd?


----------



## joeyvice (Sep 22, 2007)

All channels work great in phoenix/mesa AZ


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

All is well from Seattle. 480/481/498/9300/9301 coming in as expected.

Mission Control, we are ready for launch.


----------



## saxxman (Jun 15, 2006)

Receiving both 9300 & 9301 here in Edwards, Colorado, but both pictures are soft looking. Not too sharp. However I just checked my signal levels. All are well on 101 (95%) 110 (92%) but 119 and 103b are in the mid 60% range.


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

What a great "Dirty Jobs" to have as the first HD broadcast.


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

Correction, I am now getting 498 too.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ewwww.....a stretched commercial on Discovery. Ewwwww.


----------



## georgecostanza (Jan 11, 2005)

still getting "channel not purchased" after a reset and a refresh services. looks like I'm SOL.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

For those of you getting pixelation and sound problems, are your signal levels low?


----------



## OPcat (Jun 15, 2007)

All good in Kansas City!

Two HR20-700's running 19E


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

Vid58 said:


> What a great "Dirty Jobs" to have as the first HD broadcast.


Would rather have had a Mythbusters episode that had a lot of Kari scenes in it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

saxxman said:


> Receiving both 9300 & 9301 here in Edwards, Colorado, but both pictures are soft looking. Not too sharp. However I just checked my signal levels. All are well on 101 (95%) 110 (92%) but 119 and 103b are in the mid 60% range.


Signal levels will not give you a soft picture. The picture is accurate for NGHD versus my cable box. Some of the whale scenes are grainy. Wait for (or record) the taboo show at 3am ET (Midnight PT). That is usually spectacular. And the commercial for it was.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

All test have been good from the start.

9300 and 9301 coming in fine on 2 HR20-700 and 1 H20-100.

Guest sleeping where the other HR20-700 is.


Everything is great.

No pixelation on either channel.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> AWESOME PICTURE!!! Got both here in NC
> 
> Anyone with a blacked out 498 getting these channels???


Yes, both channels coming in perfectly on my HR20 which has the blackout issue.

On my H20, 9300 look good but 9301 is SEARCHING FOR SATELLITE. Go Figure :sure:


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Channels 480, 481, and 498 all work fine for me.

Tuned to both 9300 and 9301 without any problems. I have native turned on and the receiver switched just fine between resolutions. (9300 is 720P and 9301 is 1080i)

I am using a HR20-700 (0x19E) with a slimline dish. It feeds about 50 feet of rg6 into my basement into a sonora power inserter. The sonora feeds a wb68 and then I have about 30 feet of rg6 before it hits my receiver. I have 4 other receivers hooked to the wb68, models can be seen in my signature if it matters.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

Getting good results on all channels (480/481/498/9300/9301) on both my MPEG-4 receivers. See details on equipment in sig.

"Let's kick the tires and light the fires!"


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

HR20-100
18a
498 ok
9300 ok
9301 ok
wb68


----------



## Bobcuch (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow just saw someone else post it and checked myself.... sure enough the 498 channel I was not getting before midnight tonight is now coming in just fine.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonyd79, are a lot of the shows on Discovery "uprezzed" Mybusters looked like it is too?


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

Channel not purchased on both in South Texas. The hell with this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

how do u refresh services on directv.com?


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Everything working great. Bring on HD


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

I get all test channels. 9300 and 9301 look great.

Passive setup:

dish->w86 splitter (?)- b band converter->hr20-700


Great Job Directv. Look forward to permanent discovery HD!


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

srob58 said:


> Those of you who are getting 'channel not purchased", try refreshing your services at directv.


Where is that option on the web site?
I can't find it right now... :scratch: :scratch: 
Thanks!


----------



## Directv Man (Jan 18, 2007)

Works fine in the Chicago area.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm not so sure about a "soft picture" .. mine looks very crisp, clean, and vibrant... and i am VERY picky...


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

wjHunter said:


> Where is that option on the web site?
> I can't find it right now... :scratch: :scratch:
> Thanks!


If you click on "My Directv", and then "TroubleShooting" you should see a link that says Refresh services.


----------



## ybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool, on Discovery they have the crawler transporter that my dad helped build back in the mid-60's. Coming in clear!!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Tonyd79, are a lot of the shows on Discovery "uprezzed" Mybusters looked like it is too?


Don't really know and not 100% sure of Dirty Jobs except that it is not offered in HD on my Comcast VoD when other shows are and it looks uprezzed to me.

Haven't seen enough of Discovery's HD to know how good it is. Discovery Theater is wonderful and NGHD is usually pretty good (although the lack of fuzziness or artifacts on 9300 is pretty impressive for what I have watched of NGHD on cable.)

Edit: This version of NGHD is cleaner than my cable version, which is pretty good. Watching the guy with the glasses talk on cable, I see little fuzzies when he moves (very small but there if you look for them). Not seeing them on 9300.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ybeard said:


> Cool, on Discovery they have the crawler transporter that my dad helped build back in the mid-60's. Coming in clear!!!


very cool


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Notice that the test channels are not showing up in guide as HD channels as 498 does.


----------



## saxxman (Jun 15, 2006)

Just realized I'm getting 720p on 9300 and 1080i on 9301


----------



## da_nc (Aug 12, 2007)

All Ok here, near Charlotte, NC.

Ch. 480, 481 & 498 ok.
Ch. 9300 National Geographic Ch. @ 720p
Ch. 9301 Discovery Ch. @1080i


HR20s-700
Software: 0x18a
Slimline dish, no multi-switch.

Signals from D10 in the 80's & 90's.

Nice picture and sound on both 9300 & 9301.


----------



## kakster (Feb 10, 2007)

Upstairs works also - all 5 channels.
HR20-100 0x18a


----------



## BadgerPhil (Sep 23, 2007)

Getting all channels in SE Wisconsin

HR20-700
0x18a


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


I don't have the new HD access on my Recent Activity but I do get both of the test channels


----------



## cavinny (Sep 5, 2007)

All is well in Southern CA. I tweaked the dish right before moving from 50's to the high 80's. No pixelation..no lip synch issues. I had not problems with the 400 series test channels. I did have hd access charges recently added to my account.


----------



## jluzbet69 (May 27, 2007)

nothing has changed on my package

Current Programming
Choices:
DIRECTV Protection Plan
Network: CBS HD
DIRECTV DVR Service
Network: NBC HD
HBO and SPORTS
OPCION ULTRA ESPECIAL
SHOWTIME
HD Access
MLB EXTRA INNINGS
MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan
MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan HD


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

480 confirmed 1080i
481 confirmed 1080i
498 confirmed 1080i
9300 confirmed 720p clear
9301 confirmed 1080i clear
H20-700>native on>0x18a
HD is coming folks, let D*work out the kinks !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

All test channels looking good here with 103b signal strengths of:
73 58 67 52 69 53 67 52
72 56 69 56 70 58 NA NA
79 NA NA NA NA 67


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

I was getting slight skipping on NGC. Seems to have corrected itself. Dirty Jobs looks good, but NGC looks amazing. 
I am getting Ansy, because both channels on on the same commercial break schedule. I don't want to waste my few precious moments of HD on commercials.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

saxxman said:


> Just realized I'm getting 720p on 9300 and 1080i on 9301


Yup. That is how the test is set up. Testing a theory about resolution being an issue for some.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2007)

Both are good for me. All channels have tested good.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

getting discovery HD on 9301 and NG HD on 9300, i only have one BBC hooked up as it is causing pixelation and breakup on my other channels so I had to do the 72/73 trick to see both channels but they look awesome!


Now send your tech over to fix my other problem with the BBC


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Can someone please start a channel not purchased thread for the test channels? Maybe I don't have permissions to start one?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

katzeye said:


> I was getting slight skipping on NGC. Seems to have corrected itself. Dirty Jobs looks good, but NGC looks amazing.
> I am getting Ansy, because both channels on on the same commercial break schedule. I don't want to waste my few precious moments of HD on commercials.


manual recording and trickplay work....


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

gowaukee said:


> 9300 is in 720p, 9301 in 1080i, both looking good in West Des Moines, IA. Both were initially in 720p for first few minutes. Watching on a Hr20-100, Slimline dish, Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I have had poor #s on test channels (60-77 avg.), but so far, flawless picture with absolutely no picture break up.


What resolution is Discovery?

HD-Lite?


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

HR20-700
AU9
SWM8
Better Cables 5 port HDMI switch
Sony KV30HS420 TV using the HDMI port

Haven't had any problems with any of the test channels thus far.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MiamiPhins said:


> Can someone please start a channel not purchased thread for the test channels? Maybe I don't have permissions to start one?


Go to the poll (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100280), pick the option that fits you best and record your issue in the thread, complete with your setup information.


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Can somebody please tell me how to get the 0x19E firmware? I have 0x18a on my HR20-700. Thanks


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks awesome on both channels to me, NGC is the better of the two though.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

THX said:


> What resolution is Discovery?
> 
> HD-Lite?


1080i


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MiamiPhins said:


> Can someone please start a channel not purchased thread for the test channels? Maybe I don't have permissions to start one?


Have you tried a reset?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MonyMony said:


> Yes, both channels coming in perfectly on my HR20 which has the blackout issue.
> 
> On my H20, 9300 look good but 9301 is SEARCHING FOR SATELLITE. Go Figure :sure:


Make sure you vote in the poll (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100280) and record your setup and issue in the thread.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

All test channels work fine. 
HR20-100 ox18a


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

stevesns69 said:


> Can somebody please tell me how to get the 0x19E firmware? I have 0x18a on my HR20-700. Thanks


Reboot your HR20 right now and press 02468 when the center light comes on.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Getting both channels on HR20-100, 2xHR20-700 and h20-600. The H20 gets some pixilation and stop/start video on channel 9300 but audio is fine. 9301 is good on that receiver. Could be a cable problem. Plugged into WB68.


----------



## bobo727 (Aug 31, 2007)

Getting 9300, 9301, 480, 481 and 498 in South Texas.


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> manual recording and trickplay work....


I can't get them to record... unless you are talking about a trick that I don't know. I'm somewhat green as far a tricks. I also don't have a CE Running. I have a HR20-100 and I keep missing the few windows.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Go to the poll (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100280), pick the option that fits you best and record your issue in the thread, complete with your setup information.


Not really an option on that poll that fits the Not Purchased Catagory,


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

stevesns69 said:


> Can somebody please tell me how to get the 0x19E firmware? I have 0x18a on my HR20-700. Thanks


restart then push 0 2 4 6 8 with remote in IR mode when the screen first turns blue.


----------



## cmcoggon (Sep 17, 2007)

Both channels are broadcasting here in Phoenix metro


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> If you click on "My Directv", and then "TroubleShooting" you should see a link that says Refresh services.


Thank You


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Rakul said:


> Looks awesome on both channels to me, NGC is the better of the two though.


That's probably because of the shows that are on right now. And I am not sure if the signals are at their native resolutions or if D* is changing one to make sure they have a good test.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Got everything, SWM-8.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

ALL 3 channels Look good here in Houston, TX


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

All test channels coming in loud and clear!!
Panny/HR20 0x19E
Samsung/HR20 NR


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

Looks like D* has some good data to work with now..

Going to bed.. Night all.. Thanks for the hard work D*


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

vertigo235 said:


> Reboot your HR20 right now and press 02468 when the center light comes on.


Thank you, I've been trying to find out for days.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

A little bit off topic here, but D should have given more notice of this. I just happened to check in here and found out about it. I would think they would get more responses with more notice? May be they will run the tests again?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

katzeye said:


> I can't get them to record... unless you are talking about a trick that I don't know. I'm somewhat green as far a tricks. I also don't have a CE Running. I have a HR20-100 and I keep missing the few windows.


Manual recording will work but you cannot start it immediately. Give it at least 2 minutes time (if it is 1:45, start the manual recording at 1:47).


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

Working fine here...

Ch. 480, 481 & 498 OK.
Ch. 9300 National Geographic Channel
Ch. 9301 Discovery Channel


HR20-100
Software: 0x15c
Slimline dish, no multi-switch.

Signals from D10 in the 70's

Nice picture and sound on both 9300 & 9301.

I have the receiver hooked up to my TV via component cables and I have audio through regular RCA jacks.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Edit: This version of NGHD is cleaner than my cable version, which is pretty good. Watching the guy with the glasses talk on cable, I see little fuzzies when he moves (very small but there if you look for them). Not seeing them on 9300.


I also have access to NGHD from another provider, and the PQ on 9300 is at least as good.


----------



## ray652 (Apr 6, 2006)

both DC and NGC test channels look great here + test channels

HR-20 0x18a
Slimlne - no switch
sigs 85+

Northern WA state near Canadian border. :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :goodjob:


----------



## jtrout (Jan 21, 2007)

All channels working great now after doing the CE download
...SC Low Country

HR20-700


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Not really an option on that poll that fits the Not Purchased Catagory,


Vote didn't get and explain in the thread.

Earl and the Gang will work it out.


----------



## juliusfish (Sep 22, 2007)

Have an HR20-700 with signal strength of between 79-95 on the transponders for 103(b)

Saw no pixelation, or any sort of digital artifacts while watching 9300/9301. Biggest difference I noticed was that the Meerkat Manor ad on Discovery looked better than the version I have seen on Discovery HD Theater


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

All test channels work for me both NGO and Dis channels work great audio is matched up with video picture looks good no cut outs or pixilation seems fine


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> That's probably because of the shows that are on right now. And I am not sure if the signals are at their native resolutions or if D* is changing one to make sure they have a good test.


They are native, I believe. I know NGHD is 720p from the source, and am almost certain Discovery is 1080i.


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

vertigo235 said:


> Reboot your HR20 right now and press 02468 when the center light comes on.


I got it now. It's downloading now. Thank you very much vertigo235!!


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

HR20 700 not sure what software version But they look good. Launch those babies!!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

One HR 20-700 gets both channels, the other gets searching for satellite on sat in one. I have changed the BBC on that tuner, checked all connections, no multiswitch involved. I'm giving up, don't know what else I can do, even tried rolling back to the NR Sat. Did d/l CE 19e but the problem with tuner one remains..


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


I was thinking this same thing. I never got the mystery HD charges.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> One HR 20-700 gets both channels, the other gets searching for satellite on sat in one. I have changed the BBC on that tuner, checked all connections, no multiswitch involved. I'm giving up, don't know what else I can do, even tried rolling back to the NR Sat. Did d/l CE 19e but the problem with tuner one remains..


Possible bad spot somewhere in a cable?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, so now I'm getting a little freezing. Only on channel 9300. 9301 looks fine.


----------



## DaveBrz (Jul 22, 2007)

2 HR-20 100 receivers with channel not purchased after refresh and reset and siginal strength of 90-95


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> They are native, I believe. I know NGHD is 720p from the source, and am almost certain Discovery is 1080i.


NGHD is 720p on D*. On Comcast, it is 1080i. Comcast usually passes the resolution through.

Discovery is probably 1080i since Discovery Theater is very proud of 1080i and has a 1080 Club.


----------



## kakster (Feb 10, 2007)

fyi I have the 0.00 charges on 9/17 for StarzHD, SportsHD, CinemaxHD


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

stevesns69 said:


> I got it now. It's downloading now. Thank you very much vertigo235!!


Sure, just remember you can only download new test software during certain windows, you just happened to ask during one of the windows  Watch the Cutting Edge forum for future announcements.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> NGHD is 720p on D*. On Comcast, it is 1080i. Comcast usually passes the resolution through.
> 
> Discovery is probably 1080i since Discovery Theater is very proud of 1080i and has a 1080 Club.


NGHD is transmitted in 720p from the source. That one I am certain of...and just confirmed via google. And I definitely assumed Discovery was 1080i.


----------



## JoeNY72 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got all the test channels. 9300 and 9301 look good !

Using an H20-100 with the latest CE software 0x2036, 5 LNB Slimline

Location is about 70 mile north of NY City. 2:00 am.

Joe


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> NGHD is transmitted in 720p from the source. That one I am certain of...and just confirmed via google


Comcast changes it? How odd. They don't do that to other 720p channels.

That could explain why I am seeing fuzziness (slight) on Comcast and not on D*.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

jceman said:


> AU9
> H20-100
> HR20-700
> 
> ...


I just got off the phone with them the CSR had no idea about 9300/9301. He said he took off and readded my HD. I have still have 721 and no change on my online billing.


----------



## jknuckey (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't record either channel. Is this expected?


----------



## winter720 (Sep 21, 2007)

dirty jobs went 4:3


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jknuckey said:


> I can't record either channel. Is this expected?


yes... but i believe you can force a manual recording..


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

winter720 said:


> I was running 019d, and was unsuccesful with tuning either channels, however after upgrading to 019e, I can now view both channels, and excellent in quality.


If many others experience this then that would seem to mean a national release would be required.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

Two HR20's with current CE software get all test channels
One H20 with current CE software version get all test channels


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

jknuckey said:


> I can't record either channel. Is this expected?


Likely yes.


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

dale_holley said:


> restart then push 0 2 4 6 8 with remote in IR mode when the screen first turns blue.


I didn't see your post in time, but thank you for the help dale!! Almost done with downloading it.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

channel 276=9300
channel 278=9301
276&278 are sd


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like this shark show is not in HD.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

9300 just went to 4:3?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Looks like this shark show is not in HD.


Seems like both channels have switched to SD for a moment.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

garoo said:


> 9300 just went to 4:3?


yes


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

This Dirty Jobs looks better. Probably cause he is not hanging upside down from a bridge.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Still geting video breakup on 9300 usig h20-600. All signals above 94. 9301 is just great.


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> For those of you getting pixelation and sound problems, are your signal levels low?


I am getting some pixelation on 9300.

This is what my signal strength looks like on my 103(b):

1-8:90 74 82 72 89 78 81 75
9-16:88 81 84 81 87 85 -- --
17-24:89 -- -- -- -- 88 -- --
25-32: -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --

My 101, 110, 119 are an avg aprx 95.


----------



## xhitmanx (Sep 15, 2007)

garoo said:


> 9300 just went to 4:3?


+1 here.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Comcast changes it? How odd. They don't do that to other 720p channels.


It is odd. I'm sure they have some reason for doing so.



tonyd79 said:


> That could explain why I am seeing fuzziness (slight) on Comcast and not on D*.


Could be!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Looks like this shark show is not in HD.


well.. still looks pretty good though..


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> It would be nice if the Nat'l Geo content was actually HD instead of letter-boxed SD...


It actually was. Seems as if both channels went SD.


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

Earl, I assume you want us to sit tight and not call D* regarding the "Channel not purchased" message, correct? 

FYI...I have HD Access showing on recent activity 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

stim said:


> Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


no


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> well.. still looks pretty good though..


Yeah. It will be hard to truly evaluate the PQ without access to the channels for a longer time period with a variety of content. Hopefully soon!

The good thing is that I'm not seeing any encoder glitches or artifacts, as was the case when HD locals were rolled out.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

oudabashian said:


> I am getting some pixelation on 9300.
> 
> This is what my signal strength looks like on my 103(b):
> 
> ...


Those should be fine. Seems like both channels are having problems here for the last few minutes.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

Here in Portland, OR:

Getting all five channels; always got 489.

Two HR20-700's, both running 0x18a


----------



## dolfin2k (Jun 10, 2006)

all channels working

sacramento cal

4 hr20-700's
0x18a


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

When I had the CSR remove HD Access and re-add it... the other HD charges appeared... See below

09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sunday Ticket HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $6.99 $0.92


----------



## southtexan (Sep 19, 2006)

How about that, Dirty Jobs in HD, works fine...


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Well I am still not getting 3900 or 3901 I have reset several times and now it says channels are not available.


I assume you just typed it wrong... But it should be 9300 and 9301...


----------



## viztiz (May 23, 2007)

drevlan said:


> I get the "Channel not purchased. (721)" error when trying to view these channels on both my HR20 and H20 receivers. I'm a premier subscriber with the hd access package and I get the other test channels: 480, 481 and 498 without a problem.


you probably need the "HD Access Premier" added to your account. That just did it for me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Well I am still not getting 3900 or 3901 I have reset several times and now it says channels are not available.


Wrong numbers. It's 9300 and 9301.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


what page/tab do you even seen the HD option greyed out? I don't see that anywhere if I go to change programming.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> When I had the CSR remove HD Access and re-add it... the other HD charges appeared... See below
> 
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> ...


This can be done on the Website as well IF the HD acess is greyed just continue anyways, mine was but on the final page it said it was going to make changes to my HD access, and now 9300 and 9301 work.


----------



## ybeard (Sep 22, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Well I am still not getting 3900 or 3901 I have reset several times and now it says channels are not available.


It's 9300 and 9301, not 3900 and 3901.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

stevesns69.......I'm not sure if D* has allowed this CE to contain the DOD beta testing channels!!!

But if D* has allowed it in this version of the CE ......GET IT because DOD is worth it.....I use it everyday!!!!!


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Both channels looked fantastic, and Dirty Jobs is an interesting show I'll have to add to my DVR list now!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Possible bad spot somewhere in a cable?


 I don't know, I am able to record on both tuners no problem. I will probably call the installer I use, this week and see if he has any ideas. I'm stumped.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

All channels are working GREAT!!!


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> what page/tab do you even seen the HD option greyed out? I don't see that anywhere if I go to change programming.


Under my programming... then Add change programming.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> This can be done on the Website as well IF the HD acess is greyed just continue anyways, mine was but on the final page it said it was going to make changes to my HD access, and now 9300 and 9301 work.


Where is this option on the website? I can't find it and haven't even had a lot to drink tonight


----------



## jonbbrad (Nov 15, 2006)

I have all channel.... National Geographic HD is showing on 9300


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can confirm that a friend of mine with an HR20-100 and 0x18 DOES get all test channels, including 9300 and 9301.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> I don't know, I am able to record on both tuners no problem. I will probably call the installer I use, this week and see if he has any ideas. I'm stumped.


Yeah, it is odd. I know that cabling is more important for the new MPEG4 channels...just throwing out a wild guess. Good luck!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe it's b/c I'm on an older total choice plus, but I don't see this option.

This is what I see

Current Programming
Choices:
DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and STARZ
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HD Access
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan


Change or Add Programming
Order Pay Per View
Current Pay Per View Orders
Parental Controls
Package Comparison
Learn More About Packages


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

480/481/498 were good this morning and are still good now
9300/9301 are good.

No issues here.

Ths is the case or both HR20's. See sig for config.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Maybe it's b/c I'm on an older total choice plus, but I don't see this option.
> 
> This is what I see
> 
> ...


Click on Change or Add Programming


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

all good here, hooked straight to the dish


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> His TV just overscans more than yours.


That makes sense.. Thanks!


----------



## katana (Sep 19, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Maybe it's b/c I'm on an older total choice plus, but I don't see this option.
> 
> This is what I see
> 
> ...


I've got total choice plus and I don't see the option either...


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yeah, it is odd. I know that cabling is more important for the new MPEG4 channels...just throwing out a wild guess. Good luck!


I really appreciate the help. Thanks. I am just hoping it's not a bad tuner but it's looking that way.


----------



## Jameslew (Aug 19, 2006)

All look good to me, straight connect from dish to bband to hr20.


----------



## jknuckey (Sep 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> yes... but i believe you can force a manual recording..


Thanks, I am now doing a manual recording on both channels.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Comparing Dirty Jobs to the SD version, I think it is some kind of anamorphic stretch. Not anywhere near as sickening as the TNT stretch-o-vision but it sure is not true 16:9. I am not seeing anything more on the screen than I do on the 4:3 version.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

That whole option isn' clickable for me. I can click on the below options...

Order Pay Per View
Current Pay Per View Orders
Parental Controls
Package Comparison
Learn More About Packages

then I go through 5 pages, base/premium/sports/internation/services...

No where do I see an option to drop or add HD


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

katana said:


> I've got total choice plus and I don't see the option either...


When you click on "Change or add programming"

what do you see?


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

i wonder who the 3 people that voted..."was not aware of the test"...the test is going on right now?


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> That whole option isn' clickable for me. I can click on the below options...
> 
> Order Pay Per View
> Current Pay Per View Orders
> ...


You might have to call D* and have them do it manually


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> That whole option isn' clickable for me. I can click on the below options...
> 
> Order Pay Per View
> Current Pay Per View Orders
> ...


Same here. I also have he Total Choice Plus...


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

They both look good to me.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> When you click on "Change or add programming"
> 
> what do you see?


A new page with 6 tabs across the top

base/premium/sports/internation/services/changes summary

I went through all 6 pages and no where do I see an option to drop or add HD.

This has to be an older total choice plus issue.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Yay. 498 never worked for me now.

Now 9300 & 9301 works, and they made 498 work! Fantastic. Launch the channels !


----------



## Papernut (Sep 23, 2007)

How are you guys upgrading the software? Reboot or?


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Are we supposed to be able to recored these test channels? I press record on my HR20 on either channel and it does not record. Is this happening for anyone elsE?


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> Well I am still not getting 3900 or 3901 I have reset several times and now it says channels are not available.


Late at night - the correct test channels are 9300 and 9301.
Are you able to get those channels?


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> A new page with 6 tabs across the top
> 
> base/premium/sports/internation/services/changes summary
> 
> ...


Some other posters have called D* and been told that they have the "old HD package" and needed to be upgraded to the New hd package. you might give that a try.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 22, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> That whole option isn' clickable for me. I can click on the below options...
> 
> Order Pay Per View
> Current Pay Per View Orders
> ...


I have Total Choice Plus and it was the last option on 5th (Services) page. You can't select it or change it but when you advance on it shows HD Access in Yellow as if it had been changed.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Worked for me too.
> 
> I have the same package. To the right on "my account" select change programming from the drop down. Don't change anything on any of the pages, just scroll to the bottom and hit "continue making selections". When you get to the HD page, you should already have HD and it will be grayed out. Just continue making selections again. The final page will ask if you want to make the changes you just picked and HD will probably be highlighted. Hit OK


I think I found my issue, I don't have an HD page.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

quickfire said:


> stevesns69.......I'm not sure if D* has allowed this CE to contain the DOD beta testing channels!!!
> 
> But if D* has allowed it in this version of the CE ......GET IT because DOD is worth it.....I use it everyday!!!!!


What's DOD?


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> what page/tab do you even seen the HD option greyed out? I don't see that anywhere if I go to change programming.


If you go thru the Change Programming, I believe it is the 3rd screen...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Are we supposed to be able to recored these test channels? I press record on my HR20 on either channel and it does not record. Is this happening for anyone elsE?


The record button doesn't work because there is no guide data for them.

You can use manual record. Give it a few minutes to start. If it is 2:25 now, start the manual recording at 2:27 or later.

Edit: In case you don't know. Go to the Playlist, hit the yellow button. Manual record is on the left of the todo screen.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

bjamin82 said:


> When I had the CSR remove HD Access and re-add it... the other HD charges appeared... See below
> 
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> ...


That's interesting...and maybe lends even more credence to issues with the billing/authorization system being at least partly to blame for the channel roll-out delay.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 22, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> I think I found my issue, I don't have an HD page.


It's on the Services page. The last option.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> The record button doesn't work because there is no guide data for them.
> 
> You can use manual record. Give it a few minutes to start. If it is 2:25 now, start the manual recording at 2:27 or later.


Thanks!


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> What's DOD?


Department of Defense?

Its Directv on Demand


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

Crypter said:


> Are we supposed to be able to recored these test channels? I press record on my HR20 on either channel and it does not record. Is this happening for anyone elsE?


It can't be recorded because there isn't any episode information in the guide. If you pull up the guide, it just says "To Be Announced"


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

9300 and 9301 look great here in San Rafael, CA. I get the other 3 test channels fine, too. Almost missed out on this latest test because I was actually watching a recording and just thought to check this thread on a whim before I went to bed.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Deadpool said:


> I have Total Choice Plus and it was the last option on 5th (Services) page. You can't select it or change it but when you advance on it shows HD Access in Yellow as if it had been changed.


Nope no HD option on the services page just Protection Plan, Game Lounge, Magazine, DVR service, Playboy, and Babyfirst TV.

Maybe I need to add Playboy to get these to work. "Honey, the guys on DBSTalk told me I had too"


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> What's DOD?


DirecTV on Demand..

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## pardon (Jul 11, 2007)

Deadpool said:


> I have Total Choice Plus and it was the last option on 5th (Services) page. You can't select it or change it but when you advance on it shows HD Access in Yellow as if it had been changed.


Worked for me, make sure you tell the CSR exactly what to do (remove then add) they are happy with that b/c they don't have to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> That's interesting...and maybe lends even more credence to issues with the billing/authorization system being at least partly to blame for the channel roll-out delay.


I am thinking it was a billing issue as well


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

stim said:


> DirecTV on Demand..
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130


Thank you.


----------



## gowaukee (May 19, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> What's DOD?


Direct on Demand. . .


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

All channels working well here in So. Cal... Clear, no problems. Tried to record but 

Hr20 would'nt let me. 

Anybody else able to record?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Comparing Dirty Jobs to the SD version, I think it is some kind of anamorphic stretch. Not anywhere near as sickening as the TNT stretch-o-vision but it sure is not true 16:9. I am not seeing anything more on the screen than I do on the 4:3 version.


Yep. Our local NBC affiliate uses a similar (14:9 ?) stretch with SD programming on its HD channel.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Have received test channels 498/499/480/481/9300/9301 all from the beginning. 
Good picture great sound.


2.HR20-700 1,HR20-100.
5 lnb side car, wb6X8 bbc's inline. OX19D .


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

HR20-100S

480 - Works Good
481 - Works Good
498 - Works Good
9300 - Works good
9301 - Works Good

Mid-Michigan 48877.

Picture quality is mediocre. Artifacts very noticable with quick movements on 2 HDTV's. No better, no worse than the original HD's that I can see.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

Channels 480, 481, 498, 9300 and 9301 all working on my setup:

(2) HR20-700
0x19E
Slimline
WB68
35 ft and 70 ft of coax


----------



## Papernut (Sep 23, 2007)

old7 said:


> The other day I could only get 498 on one tuner on both of my HR20-700s. Tonight after the latest CE (019E) I get 498 on both tuners and have no problems with either 9300 or 9301.
> 
> Thanks


How did you upgrade to 019E?


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

gslater said:


> Pixellation and video freezing seems to come and go on 9300. Great pic with no problems for a while then pixellation and video freezes for a while, then back to great picture for while. Just keeps cycling every few minutes.


I haven't had any problems (although I'm watching Discovery). Is your signal fluctuating at all?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yep. Our local NBC affiliate uses a similar (14:9 ?) stretch with SD programming on its HD channel.


Ours does too. But this looks better. Can't figure out the algorithm but it almost fooled me for a while. But I've seen the Dirty Jobs guy in person and I know he isn't that stocky, so I had to compare.

Much more watchable than the NBC stretch and the TNT ooze-fest.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> I am thinking it was a billing issue as well


I have to agree


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Much more watchable than the NBC stretch and the TNT ooze-fest.


Yes to the former and most definitely to the latter!


----------



## ChicagoThor (Aug 24, 2007)

The new channels look great. I am really hoping discovery simulcast is in the first batch.

Also, thanks to all the technical folks who are working late nights away from their families to get things working. As someone who has been there, done that; I know that they are doing everything they can to get the channels up. Hang in there guys and we all appreciate it.

:joy: :joy::joy: :joy::joy: :joy::joy: :joy::joy: :joy:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I almost think they are doing a bit of a stretch on the sides and a bit of a squash on top and bottom and going only 14:9 rather than 16:9 and the mix makes it not so bad. Looks almost like you are looking from the side.


----------



## gowaukee (May 19, 2007)

Do you suppose poll numbers would look different now if we started over? It sounds as if many (esp. in Cali) were unable to get channels initally, and were then later able to get them after reboot/ etc.? Or are there many of you who are still unable to get either channel?


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

For people trying to record, keep in mind that it's a test channel, and there is no guide info for anything. If there was guide info, then this would easily be recordable. However the channel is set for TBA, which at the moment is 100% unrecordable.


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

nikescream said:


> Same here. I also have he Total Choice Plus...


Same here for me


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Pixelation and audio dropouts have increased quite a bit on NGC in the past 15 mins... DSC still seems to be working well.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Just FWIW, I've never had a problem with any of the tests (480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 all working perfectly) and I've never had those extra HD charges on my "recent activity." just this:

09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.52 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $8.33 $0.52


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

This episode of Dirty Jobs looks better then the last one.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

All channels test fine for me. I have gotten the HD charge on my account about 3 weeks ago.

I have one hr20 and one SD Tivo unit. Both are connected directly to my Slimline 5lnb dish directly, no Multi Switch.


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

sammiemo & MIKE0616 - The discussion about going to direct tv's web site and going thru the change programming should work for you...


----------



## shellnc (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not getting these channels in either. 498 is coming in and everything seems to be operating good. I reset the receiver and still no picture. What is the deal. I'm in western North Carolina.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

On the phone with them right now, having them delete my HD access and then add it again. This CSR doesn't show anything called HD premier access.


----------



## VAman (Jul 9, 2007)

Receiving all just fine, central Virginia. Equipment details in my signature.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Pixelation and audio dropouts have increased quite a bit on NGC in the past 15 mins... DSC still seems to be working well.


I haven't had any pixelation/audio issues at all on either channel.


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

Baldmaga said:


> For people trying to record, keep in mind that it's a test channel, and there is no guide info for anything. If there was guide info, then this would easily be recordable. However the channel is set for TBA, which at the moment is 100% unrecordable.


This is 100% inaccurate.


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> What's DOD?


It's Direct TV's new On Demand service. Check out the Cutting Edge forum for more information about how to enable it.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> But I've seen the Dirty Jobs guy in person and I know he isn't that stocky, so I had to compare.


this is a bit OT, but my landlord was on DJ a few seasons ago, the one with the seal rehabilitation. She's the blonde who says, "It makes me want to puke."


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> On the phone with them right now, having them delete my HD access and then add it again. This CSR doesn't show anything called HD premier access.


hopefully just have them remove and readd you Hd access will work


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

everything is great


----------



## ams30gts (Sep 10, 2007)

all channels working good. los angeles CA

2 x H20
5lnb dish


----------



## zxcvb (Jun 19, 2006)

Receive both channels without issue.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

TMar said:


> This is 100% inaccurate.


Actually it's 100% accurate. No episode data in the guide = unable to record.


----------



## luxceleritas (Sep 23, 2007)

I got 9300/9301 Picture looks great, Sound perfect as well. I have a HR20-700 installed about 3 weeks ago with new 5lnb dish.

Steve


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

DishDog said:


> Still 721 on 9300/9301
> Tried refresh services and reset.
> Have HR20 New Service - Charge and HD Access on statement.


Hey Pete - See the discussion about Change Programming in this thread. That should work for you...


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

My 103b signals range from 65-86 but I have not seen any dropouts or pixelation of any kind on either channel...I might not mess with my dish just yet


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

JonSamuels said:


> Actually it's 100% accurate. No episode data in the guide = unable to record.


Manual record = 100% inaccurate


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> I am thinking it was a billing issue as well


+1


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

wow im looking @ these channels now and discovery looks good. i dont see any compression artifacts. kinda reminds me of OTA or fios video. 

good job D* all thats next is to launch the channels.


----------



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

Bring on the HD!!!
Hopefully this means more will follow!!!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> hopefully just have them remove and readd you Hd access will work


i think I'm 0-2 on CSR roulette tonight. Both people told me they removed and added HD access but no luck on the channels or change online.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

MEJHarrison said:


> I just got a new install on Monday and upgraded to HD service then. All the old test channels have worked great for me including 498. But I'm getting the not subscribed message on 9300 & 9301. That's in Portland OR.


See the discussion about Change Programming in this thread. That should work for you...


----------



## damrodd (Feb 5, 2006)

kakster said:


> damrodd - any chance you are diplexing a OTA antenna on tuner 2? I hear that diplexing blocks the D10 satellite.


No. I have a separate OTA line.


----------



## Paul In SF (Sep 23, 2007)

HR20 with Ox18a, looks great. All test channels OK, this is the first time I have tried these channels, so have no prior experience or trouble to report.


----------



## znth (Nov 30, 2006)

jknuckey said:


> Thanks, I am now doing a manual recording on both channels.


How do you do this?

NM, I found it.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

TMar said:


> Manual record = 100% inaccurate


I assumed he was referring to a "standard" record.

Touchè


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone still getting 721 errors?
Have you tried 01ragtop's solution and are still having problems?


----------



## bill50312 (Sep 4, 2006)

bill50312 said:


> did 2 restarts, forced a software download, no luck
> changed programming at directv website, now I get 9300 and 9301
> and 498 now comes in too!


Now my SD channels have the black bars on the sides ?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Manual record:
Hit List
Hit yellow button
arrow left to manual
hit select


----------



## loknload (Jan 13, 2007)

MEJHarrison said:


> I just got a new install on Monday and upgraded to HD service then. All the old test channels have worked great for me including 498. But I'm getting the not subscribed message on 9300 & 9301. That's in Portland OR.


I can assure you that they do work in Portland. They have worked for me from the get go along with all of the other test channels. My programming is total choice plus with HD access and DVR service and I haven't had to change programming.

HR20-700
Slimline dish
WB68 switch w/5 lines used


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Getting both channels!!

Glad I decided to check here tonight, never would have known about these 2 test channels until too late!


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 27, 2003)

01ragtop said:


> See the discussion about Change Programming in this thread. That should work for you...


Yes, that worked for me. I updated online and they showed up almost instantly.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Everything is OK here. 

1 HR20 connected through component videos, 1080i
1 HR20 connected through HDMI, 720p

I still don't have HD access charge in recent activities, but I can see everthing just fine.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Both fine


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone still getting a 721 message should see this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100305


----------



## cowart (Aug 27, 2007)

Everything working - Albuquerque, NM


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

ChicagoTC said:


> Anyone on Total Choice plus getting these channels? I've rebooted, refreshed services online, call D* twice to cancel and add my HD all with no luck.


I am


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

ChicagoTC said:


> Anyone on Total Choice plus getting these channels? I've rebooted, refreshed services online, call D* twice to cancel and add my HD all with no luck.


Yea I have TC Plus and it is working for me.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 22, 2006)

ChicagoTC said:


> Anyone on Total Choice plus getting these channels? I've rebooted, refreshed services online, call D* twice to cancel and add my HD all with no luck.


Yes, it's working fine for me after going through the changes on the Directv website.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Getting 9300/9301 fine here. And as a side benefit, can now see 498 as intended too.

Got all test channels working right, now for some of that new HD......


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

The Bible DVD infomercial in HD is truly stunning on Discovery


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Getting both channels fine here in the Memphis DMA.


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just went through the process and HD access was highlighted click confirmed once it finish 9300/9301 were on.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

HR20-700 0x18a
WB68
Slimline
Sat-1 diplexed to OTA with BBC 35' out
Total Choice Plus. No web changes since refresh 9/18

No problem ever on 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 either tuner, assuming that X,a,b,X switches tuners on channel X.

Wish list item: a way to force a tuner change and a tuner number indicator. Down-arrow with no menu up?


----------



## vetrev (Sep 1, 2007)

I have Total Choice Plus here too (SE Wisconsin), and I can receive all the channels.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Working great, Total Choice Plus with HD Pack. All test channels work on a HR20 and H20 box.


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

ecdc said:


> The Bible DVD infomercial in HD is truly stunning on Discovery


Thank God for HD


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

Seriously, I want to join others and give a huge thanks to Earl and the other mods for these kinds of opportunities. Thanks also to D* employees who've been burning lots of midnight oil to get things up and running.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Alrighty slight rephrase...anyone with total choice plus and none of the recent HD activity charges on their bill?

This is definitely a billing/programming issue which seems to be only affecting me!

Whoa...it's working now!! This just appeared for me online

09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access $-2.33 $0.00
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access	$2.33	$0.00


2hrs 15 minutes later I can finally get some sleep!


----------



## raney (Jan 16, 2007)

All good here in Denver,CO can see all 9300-9301

HR20-700 with latest CE
HR20-100 with latest CE


----------



## winter720 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know its just the standard feed, but the fact that an infomercial is playing on one channel, and a non-hd 4:3 feed is playing on the other, is abit ironic


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Everything works here.. Are these channels suppose to be broadcasting in HD? 

9300 - is in 4:3 
9301 is SD some infomercial for Tempur-Pedic


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

All good 0x18a, passive, 3HR-20-700s 2 H-20s range from 40 to 125 ft.
101-
1-8 95 95 92 0 90 97 82 97 
9-16 85 92 93 0 91 98 82 98
17-24 81 100 85 0 92 98 86 98
25-32 94 0 8410087 98 88 98

110- 
1-8 95
9-16 94 92

119-

17-24 90 77 88
25-32 91 86 92 91 54 92 88 93

99-

1-8 0 47 73 26 69 0

103a-

1-8 96 79 0 95 95 80

103b-

1-8 79 86 75 79 77 85 76 82
9-16 80 86 75 80 80 88
17-2481 86

Thank you

Dra



Zinwell WB68
sidecar
2H20s
4HR-20s


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

winter720 said:


> I know its just the standard feed, but the fact that an infomercial is playing on one channel, and a non-hd 4:3 feed is playing on the other, is abit ironic


You must have missed them
Dirty Jobs was on Discovery and a show on killer whale sharks was on NGC


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

Chicago TC...you are not alone...I have Para Todos Optcion Especial w/HD access, 498 works for me, but no 9301/9300..


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

duck33 said:


> Everything works here.. Are these channels suppose to be broadcasting in HD?
> 
> 9300 - is in 4:3
> 9301 is SD some infomercial for Tempur-Pedic


They are being broadcast from the new satellite, That is the key  . Earlier they were broadcasting actual HD content.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

ecdc said:


> Seriously, I want to join others and give a huge thanks to Earl and the other mods for these kinds of opportunities. Thanks also to D* employees who've been burning lots of midnight oil to get things up and running.


+ a bunch

Thanks to everyone who are responsible to fixing my "probs" and working to provide us with the new HD ASAP.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

ecdc said:


> Seriously, I want to join others and give a huge thanks to Earl and the other mods for these kinds of opportunities. Thanks also to D* employees who've been burning lots of midnight oil to get things up and running.


+1 
Also, thanks to all who stayed awake to report their results which will hopefully help the engineers resolve this.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Your right, I was just hoping to see some HD in MPEG4


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks to all of you that stayed up late tonight....
to test... the test channels.


----------



## archiehj (Sep 21, 2007)

It's 3:21AM EST in Syracuse, New York. I have them both.


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

ecdc said:


> Seriously, I want to join others and give a huge thanks to Earl and the other mods for these kinds of opportunities. Thanks also to D* employees who've been burning lots of midnight oil to get things up and running.


+1 :goodjob:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

All good here with HR-20 & H21


----------



## TDTivo (Nov 3, 2006)

Alls well in Ohio 480, 481, 498, 3900, and 3901... Its late im off to bed


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

You can subtract me from the "Didn't get 9301 nor 9300" group.

They just showed up in Reno, Nevada

All is well in HD land.............


----------



## sfmilstead (Sep 8, 2006)

Good to go in Portland, OR. No PQ issues or reception issues for me at least.


----------



## whiteyanderson (Sep 19, 2007)

all good here in L.A.. never had an issue. but, i did order new bbc's last week just in case and got 3 new rev. 3's within 2 days. installed them already and haven't tested the older rev. 2's i had to see if they work with the new test screens but, they seemed to be working fine on the 103b satellite before i switched to the rev. 3. and if it aint broke...

i hav 1 HR-20 and one H20 FWIW.

glad to finally see something psoitive, i was begining to think this whole new channel thing was just as elusive as the guy in my avatar there. maybe we'll see something permanent soon?


----------



## flashfast (Dec 12, 2006)

Both just showed up here in Delaware, Ohio. LOVE IT IN HD!!


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

No problem here, all 5 test channels on 3 HR-20's running 019e.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

HR20-700 with the 019e software. All test channels worked perfectly here.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

All good in Indiana.


----------



## Pop72&9 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good morning! Just rolled in from watching my sons football game and all test channels working on hr20-100 & h20. Nice job!


----------



## lobo65 (Oct 23, 2006)

Picked up both channels on both TV's--one using an H-20 600 receiver, and another with an HR-20


----------



## levineeh (Sep 23, 2007)

DVDKingdom said:


> HD Access should be listed on the services tab of the change programming below Baby first. However it might be greyed out and unchangeable.


Here is the full text from the Services page
It ends with BabyFirst - promise you, there is *nothing* below it
This I'm sure is part of the problem
Know I have to call them - but this is only testing, so maybe they'll work it out or else they'll have a lot of folks in same boat...

_________________________________________________________________

Additional Programming 
Add á la carte services to maximize your DIRECTV experience.

Upgrade your services below and select "Continue Making Selections." Or select another tab to change above.
Additional Programming & Services 
DIRECTV Protection Plan
24/7 technical troubleshooting. If we can't fix the problem over the phone, we'll send a trained technician to your home or send you new equipment via overnight delivery.

$0.00/Begins in 30 Days: $5.99/Month

$0.00/Begins in 30 Days: $5.99/Month

Add

Learn More

GAME LOUNGE
All month long, get the most popular computer games delivered right to your living room using your remote. The whole family can enjoy games like Sudoku, Bejeweled 2, Solitaire, Golf and more. Even watch TV as you play.

$5.95/1st Month with 2nd Month Free

$30.70/6-Month All Access Pass

$59.95/12-Month All Access Pass

Add

ACCESS DIRECTV Magazine
An in-depth look at the thousand of movies, seasonal sports and entertainment choices available on DIRECTV.

$29.94/Introductory Annual

$2.99/Introductory Monthly

Add

Learn More

DIRECTV DVR Service - $0.00/You Save $5.99 for 3 Months

Add

PLAYBOY TV - $15.99/Monthly
Adult entertainment at it's best with 25 movies monthly and premieres every weekend. Must be 18 or older to order. 
Add

Learn More

BabyFirstTV - $4.99/Monthly
America's first and only channel dedicated to babies and toddlers. 
Add

Learn More

Back


----------



## ctrem76 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just checked, All is good in Tucson, Az

No prior issues, HR20-700 0x19e


----------



## jolibee (Sep 23, 2007)

levineeh said:


> Here is the full text from the Services page
> It ends with BabyFirst - promise you, there is *nothing* below it
> This I'm sure is part of the problem
> Know I have to call them - but this is only testing, so maybe they'll work it out or else they'll have a lot of folks in same boat...


I have the same problem as you. I'm gonna wait until they officially launch, then call them if I'm still not getting it.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

levineeh said:


> Here is the full text from the Services page
> It ends with BabyFirst - promise you, there is *nothing* below it
> This I'm sure is part of the problem
> Know I have to call them - but this is only testing, so maybe they'll work it out or else they'll have a lot of folks in same boat...
> ...


Not sure you would want to do it even if you could... now I am reading rumors that doing this could cause you to lose your "grandfather" Status. As you said this was a test, and now I am thinking some of us jumped the gun. I hope not. Maybe someone here knows more about the possibility of losing the Grandfather status???


----------



## stim (Nov 16, 2005)

Just went off.


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

:roundandr :roundandr


jolibee said:


> I have the same problem as you. I'm gonna wait until they officially launch, then call them if I'm still not getting it.


Yeah, CSR's will get a couple of calls then..for sure!


----------



## flashfast (Dec 12, 2006)

Just lost it here at top of hour.


----------



## cbensinger (Aug 26, 2007)

stim said:


> Just went off.


And I was just starting go get into the informercials...


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

All over.......time to crash!


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> Not sure you would want to do it even if you could... now I am reading rumors that doing this could cause you to lose your "grandfather" Status. As you said this was a test, and now I am thinking some of us jumped the gun. I hope not. Maybe someone here knows more about the possibility of losing the Grandfather status???


:nono2:


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

not to bad 85% of 800 folks got it 
does'nt seem like a d issue
more like a human error issue


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

I went to Discovery Theatre to record "Journey to the bottom of the earth" and after tried to manually access 9300 and 9301. I cannot access them. I guess the test was only good until 1am Pacific.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> I cannot access them. I guess the test was only good until 1am Pacific.


Correct.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> does'nt seem like a d issue
> more like a human error issue


So the 721 errors are caused by the users, not DirecTV? Good to know.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> not to bad 85% of 800 folks got it
> does'nt seem like a d issue
> more like a human error issue


I agree, bad signal, no b-band converters, access card never authorized etc. seems to be most likely cause of problems. I say light'em up!


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, 9301 didn't look stretched to me, but I've never watched dirtiest jobs before, so I can't say if the guy looked too stocky. I was pretty damn happy with the picture I was getting- much better than the pixelated OTA crap I usually see with my locals (my only other 1080i reference).


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Got them both!

No problems too with 480, 481, 498.

2 HR20-700
AT9 Dish
WB68
RG6 runs from WB68 about 130ft


----------



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought everything looked great, although i was more excited to see the slide on 498 after 2 days of messing with it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JacknJuls said:


> Wow, 9301 didn't look stretched to me


It's more subtle than a simple 4:3 to 16:9 stretch. They chop a little bit of the top and bottom off, and then stretch it to 14:9 with pillars. I really wish they would just leave the aspect ratio alone, but as far as stretching goes, theirs is definitely the best.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just checked my account activity one last time, and:

09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx7204 HD Access $-5.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx7204 HD Access $5.00 $0.00 
09/22/2007 xxxxxxxx6013 VOD: Bourne Identity,The - Charge $0.01 $0.00 

They found me, fixed my account. Now I'm hoping I get another chance to test the 103b's before they go National!


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 27, 2003)

WERA689 said:


> They found me, fixed my account.


That's very exciting! If they can find and fix the 9% of the people who weren't able to get those channels in, then they should be ready to turn things on. As long as there aren't any further issues that we're unaware of. But I can't imagine there were multiple show-stoppers discovered at the last minute.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn it! I missed it. I wish I could have stayed up until 1am but I couldn't. And I'm still having problems with the previous test channels. Hopefully the info gathered from this thread will help resolve the issues.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats it!!! 
I missed it Dangnabmit!!!
I am never leaving this forum again.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
> 9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
> ...


I was off the forum all night... I was just randomly flipping through channels tonight and found them!! I was going to come on here and post about it, I thought I had stumbled upon a secret...

Now I see that you guys knew all along!! :lol:


----------



## saxxman (Jun 15, 2006)

Just woke up and both channels are showing as not avalable now.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

saxxman said:


> Just woke up and both channels are showing as not avalable now.


Channels were available as a test from 10PM - 1AM PDT only.
Special Test Channels 9300 and 9301: Tonight!!! 9/22/2007 at 10pm PT


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, that’s what I get for going to sleep before Earl’s announcement last night, I missed all the fun.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

OK this was about the dumbest thing I have ever heard do they know how many people have this issue that missed this...... why don't they do this during normal hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Missed it.................


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I was aware of the test but before I went to bed (I'm on the east coast), it was posted channels 9000 and 9001. I was up at 1:20 am because of nature call, so I checked and got nothing. Now I see it was on 9300 and 9301. Why in the world do you have to make the east coast people suffer having to get up so late at night? That was SO unfair.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> Missed it.................


Me too.   
Started new CE download then went to bedroom and watched MADTV. Now I'm mad at tv.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> Me too.


Teaches me for going out clubbing last night....


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I was aware of the test but before I went to bed (I'm on the east coast), it was posted channels 9000 and 9001. I was up at 1:20 am because of nature call, so I checked and got nothing. Now I see it was on 9300 and 9301. Why in the world do you have to make the east coast people suffer having to get up so late at night? That was SO unfair.


+1


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Please do another test DIRECTV! I missed this one...


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

I missed it altogether. Was engrossed in the UGA-Bama battle, which went to OT, and never bothered to check the forum after that. The poll results look pretty good though.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

From what I have been able to read...I think this test was extremely successful, and probably wont be repeated.

Many people with the grey/black screen were able to tune into the broadcast.

Many people who did not have the correct HD access activation were able to call directv and get access during the test.

And some of us were specially chosen to continue down the HD path.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100322

I say launch these channels! And Wednesday does make sense...CSRs will be too busy today with sunday ticket...dont double there workload.


----------



## mp7501 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just woke up at 8:08 am est and I have the 480, 481, and 498 working properly. 480 and 481 have at the bottom even on one channel working on 103 b and the other odd working on the 103 b. I must have missed the window for the 9300 and 9301 but the other three I am getting a working confirmation. I am in Hebron Ky.

thanks


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

All test channels worked right on my HR20 and h20's.


----------



## irish8990 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It's more subtle than a simple 4:3 to 16:9 stretch. They chop a little bit of the top and bottom off, and then stretch it to 14:9 with pillars. I really wish they would just leave the aspect ratio alone, but as far as stretching goes, theirs is definitely the best.


The hotel commercial (I've been everywhere, man) was definitely stretched -- the whole family looked short and squatty.

Both channels came in beautifully in Central Ohio.


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> So the 721 errors are caused by the users, not DirecTV? Good to know.


I had all the correct equipment, correct setup with HD on my account. I was correctly receiving the existing HD channels (HD-Net, etc).
It's not human error on the users part but a account issue.

As a software engineer with database experience, it appears as if a database upgrade script did not complete it's run.

Once the users manually toggled HD Access off and then on, either using the web site or a CSR :grin:, the new database code got executed on the server(s). At that point, the test channels appeared.

For me it was literal, I was turned into channel 9301 and when the CSR sprinkled the pixie dust over my account the 721 message disappeared and the channel tuned in.

EDIT: It appears that a user's account was being updated as a part of the normal billing cycle and many of us last night had not reached our billing cycle date yet.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Spent so much time trying to figure the 498 problem over the past few days I had to take the CFO (aka wife) out to dinner to make up for it so missed the announcement.

Sucks. But I did successfully persuade her that we need a 2nd HR20 in the living room - woohoo!


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

There should be a category for pepole who were aware of the test, but couldn't stay up that late. I have good reults on all test channels, except for the 9300 and 9301, which I missed because I was sleeping.


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

the one night i don't come here.THE ONE NIGHT I DECIDE TO GO OUT

They sneak a test out there.


DTV if your listenining,turn it back on and leave it on!


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Scotsman said:


> There should be a category for pepole who were aware of the test, but couldn't stay up that late. I have good reults on all test channels, except for the 9300 and 9301, which I missed because I was sleeping.


Oooh There was only a certain time.. I too was sleeping.


----------



## dukejavier (Aug 13, 2007)

Was not aware of the test. I've got 498 perfectly.

Hello to everyone. This is my first post here.

Good work!


----------



## bacardi151 (Sep 21, 2007)

480, 481 and 498 have been working for me, but i missed last night's test


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

tpm1999 said:


> From what I have been able to read...I think this test was extremely successful, and probably wont be repeated.
> 
> Many people with the grey/black screen were able to tune into the broadcast.
> 
> ...


and ................

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100147


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

irish8990 said:


> The hotel commercial (I've been everywhere, man) was definitely stretched -- the whole family looked short and squatty.
> 
> Both channels came in beautifully in Central Ohio.


I noticed that too. But I figured after dining out all that time, they probably put on weight. :lol:


----------



## WJS (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully there is a large enough sampling to give the engineers something to go on. Looks like almost 15% of the people DID NOT get the channels correctly (including 480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301). And let's face it, this is a fairly educated and motivated group.

Can you image the roar they'll get if they roll out nationally and 15 % don't get it? 

Hopefully they have enough info to see the pattern, fix it, and roll it out quickly.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Mine is still on this morning!!!! No channel number but Im still getting Discovery Channel HD I post a pic for proof in a moment!!


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

WJS said:


> Hopefully there is a large enough sampling to give the engineers something to go on. Looks like almost 15% of the people DID NOT get the channels correctly (including 480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301). And let's face it, this is a fairly educated and motivated group.
> 
> Can you image the roar they'll get if they roll out nationally and 15 % don't get it?
> 
> Hopefully they have enough info to see the pattern, fix it, and roll it out quickly.


Seems to be only 2 remaining problems.

1. Install issues, either done by the installer or people making changes themselves.

2. Authorization issues.

If I was D*, after the football games were over today I would put up a test channel requiring authorization. This way people who are not recieving it that should can get it fixed. Then wait a couple days and launch the channels (People who haven't called can call then)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

:welcome_s Greetings to dukejavier!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay here's my proof of Discovery Channel HD still on after last nights test on my HR20!! The H20 no longer have the channal but this receiver is still kicking. However, if I turn the channel Im going to lose it as its not in the guide and will not give me any info on the channel either!


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

Got them and they were beautiful!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was already at work when this was going on.I'm going to have to look into getting my work schedule changed.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Okay here's my proof of Discovery Channel HD still on after last nights test on my HR20!! The H20 no longer have the channal but this receiver is still kicking. However, if I turn the channel Im going to lose it as its not in the guide and will not give me any info on the channel either!


mine are gone :scratch: :icon_cry:


----------



## Raphael754 (May 22, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> Okay here's my proof of Discovery Channel HD still on after last nights test on my HR20!! The H20 no longer have the channal but this receiver is still kicking. However, if I turn the channel Im going to lose it as its not in the guide and will not give me any info on the channel either!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100322&page=2

ur tuners must be still set there


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

RadioCityMike said:


> I voted early and watched the poll. The failure rate started about 20% and then gradually dropped to 9%. I was one of the failures, but the channels started working soon after I voted. There is no provision to change your vote, so the failure rate is probably greatly over stated.


I think they should start a new poll to get actual results


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

i left one of my HR20s on chan 9301 after i was finished testing.... i'm still getting the channel.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there anything to stop people voting more than once, thereby distorting the results?


----------



## gowaukee (May 19, 2007)

RadioCityMike said:


> I voted early and watched the poll. The failure rate started about 20% and then gradually dropped to 9%. I was one of the failures, but the channels started working soon after I voted. There is no provision to change your vote, so the failure rate is probably greatly over stated.


I agree- there were a large number of people who could not seem to tune in the channels for about the first 20-25 minutes; the poll was open and people were voting almost immediately (it was late, and lots of folks were jacked up on mountain dew!):eek2: . Later many reported the ability to see the channels after initial failure. Many were able to identify ways to "fix" their own individual problems, but then had no way of changing their vote. I would be shocked if the actual failure rate was above 2-3%, but without a new poll, we will never know. . .


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

WJS said:


> Hopefully there is a large enough sampling to give the engineers something to go on. Looks like almost 15% of the people DID NOT get the channels correctly (including 480, 481, 498, 9300, and 9301). And let's face it, this is a fairly educated and motivated group.
> 
> Can you image the roar they'll get if they roll out nationally and 15 % don't get it?
> 
> Hopefully they have enough info to see the pattern, fix it, and roll it out quickly.


I suspect the failure reports were exaggerated. Many of us didn't begin to receive the channels until about 15 minutes after they began. Several people said they voted failure in the poll during that time and then later got them fine.


----------



## gowaukee (May 19, 2007)

The Scotsman said:


> Is there anything to stop people voting more than once, thereby distorting the results?


Yes there was. If you voted, the poll indicated that you had already participated and did not allow you to vote again.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> I suspect the failure reports were exaggerated. Many of us didn't begin to receive the channels until about 15 minutes after they began. Several people said they voted failure in the poll during that time and then later got them fine.


They didn't show up in my Guide until about 12:10. As Tom (or someone) said in the thread at the time, the rollout was going through the D* system and advised people to please wait. So I did. Once they showed up in the Guide I voted. I was planning to stay up until 1:00 a.m. CDT and if they hadn't showed up by then I would have voted and gone to bed.

I think the negative votes ended up overstated a bit. By how much I don't know, but I'm guesing double the real failure rate.


----------



## redbirdpat (Sep 16, 2007)

I received everything fine last night. I left the receiver on channel 9300 overnight. This morning it was tuned to 201.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

minterca said:


> I missed this test. Why 3hrwindow after midnight?


It was a 3 hour window starting at 10:00 p.m. PDT - that was Directv's decision and Earl relayed it to us ASAP. I'm sure they did it late, just like they do CE rollouts late, to avoid having Joe and Jane Consumer to do a reboot and find a brand new software release, or in this case, to surf through the Guide and find a couple new HD channels (that may or may not be up to final picture quality specs) and then call a neighbor etc., then inundate CSRs the next day when they disappear, said CSRs having no idea that these tests occurred.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

garoo said:


> I think they should start a new poll to get actual results


I do agree that a new poll after the test was over should have been done. And it should include an option for those that got the 721 that never went away


----------



## dukejavier (Aug 13, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> :welcome_s Greetings to dukejavier!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

redbirdpat said:


> I received everything fine last night. I left the receiver on channel 9300 overnight. This morning it was tuned to 201.


Yep, I was tuned to 9301 at 1:00 CDT when I turned in. This morning it was on 201 as well.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

The one night I decide to go to bed at a reasonable hour and poof, an HD test happens. BUMMER FOR ME, EH?!

HD ME...I'll be ready this time.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have DBSTalk sending text messages to my pager when a major announcement comes out (Through subscription to the CE Announcement thread.) I'm so dissappointed that I didn't draag my a$$ out of bed at 11:00 last night to see the specifics. Slap my hand, please.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

:bonk1: <- There, how's that?



code4code5 said:


> I have DBSTalk sending text messages to my pager when a major announcement comes out (Through subscription to the CE Announcement thread.) I'm so dissappointed that I didn't draag my a$$ out of bed at 11:00 last night to see the specifics. Slap my hand, please.


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

Missed Earl's notice - like Cinderella, I don't do midnights very well. Checked this morning about 0945 - no joy. Still have the same symptoms I've had since the test channels started, a black screen with a blinking SFS box on all three.

When I check 103b with setup > settings > sat & antenna > signal strength, most of the 16 TPs show 92 or better, with random TPs at 0. TPs with 0 change with each cycle of the check. When I check with the next screen (signal meters) ALL TPs fluctuate between 0 & 92+. The strength holds at the high value, then drops directly to 0 for a second or so, then back to the high value. Corresponds with the SFS display on test channels.

Noticed I can only change channels from a test channel by the recall or channel up/down buttons. Entry of a new channel number only populates the high order digit position - entering 480 via the number buttons puts the 4 in the first position, which is replaced by the 8, which is replaced by the 0. Have to channel up/down to a non-test channel for number buttons to work.

Suspect D* has a software problem one or more routines in ALL OS releases. Would be surprised to see it end up hardware or even hardware related. I'm glad I don't have to try to find it!!!

Carl


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I still think it would have helped to have given more notice to people. And may be done the tests at a different time. But it was great to see the future of HD :sunsmile: I hope since a lot of people here on the Forum found out ways to make everything work that tests would be run again. I believe the result would come out much better now.


----------



## Paul In SF (Sep 23, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Yep, I was tuned to 9301 at 1:00 CDT when I turned in. This morning it was on 201 as well.


I was watching when the test ended. As soon as they turned it off my receiver switched to 201.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, here's my two cents. IMHO D* should leave these two channels up 24x7. Leave the channel discription as "Test Channel" with info as "DirecTV test channel. Do not call customer support for any problems with this channel" 

How many people that didn't know it was there would even find it, being stuck way up there and if they're using favorites they wouldn't even see it. This way it gives D* and us more time to resolve all the issues before they light up the channels for 'normal' viewers.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Carl Newman said:


> Missed Earl's notice - like Cinderella, I don't do midnights very well. Checked this morning about 0945 - no joy. Still have the same symptoms I've had since the test channels started, a black screen with a blinking SFS box on all three.
> 
> When I check 103b with setup > settings > sat & antenna > signal strength, most of the 16 TPs show 92 or better, with random TPs at 0. TPs with 0 change with each cycle of the check. When I check with the next screen (signal meters) ALL TPs fluctuate between 0 & 92+. The strength holds at the high value, then drops directly to 0 for a second or so, then back to the high value. Corresponds with the SFS display on test channels.
> 
> ...


I was told by a gentleman at D for a fact that the problem was software. I posted that in a thread and just about got my head taken off


----------



## Vahalla (Sep 23, 2007)

498 works now says congrats. I missed the other channel thing last night, I am sure it worked here. Oak Ridge, TN


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

OK. I was not getting 498 but had no issues getting 9300 and 9301 this morning. In fact at 10:28 am EDT I'm still getting Discovery HD. It does not show up in the guide and it does not do anything if I select info but it is still coming in. Guess I want change the channel anytime soon  Must still be getting it in engineering mode.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> Wow, I can't believe everyone is jumping up and down to help direct figure out this fiasco. This IS NOT your problem. This is ONLY TV. Let direct do their jobs and get on with your lives.


This gives D* a larger sampling with real life setups. Why not give them a hand? It will most likely figure into having the channels launch earlier which definitely benefits me.

Edit: Not to mention, I love to troubleshoot and analyze!


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

I too checked recent activity just now and saw:
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx7162	HD Access $-0.33 $0.00
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx7162	HD Access $0.33 $0.00

Was not able to get 9300/01 last night so maybe this will do it if they run the test again.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay, now that things have calmed down just a bit, I'll repeat what I saw during last night's 'test':

Before starting, all the standard 'test' channels (480/481/498 and the old 499) worked without any (ANY) failures whatsoever (as does 'normal' operation). My setup (and those I review for others) is solid as a rock.

HR20-700: No problems whatsoever, with any of the basic test channels (480/481/498) or with 9300/9301. No problems with changing channels or any noticable probs with the 9's that I could instantly see, and that wasn't the reason for the test anyway! 

H20-100: One 'little' glitch, when changing channels from the 498 to my RSN-HD channel on 96 (Ka from 99b), I got my first 'searching for....' message in at least 8 months. 
Multiswitch is Zinwell WB616. AT9 dish wi/ WNC lnb's. Antenna alignment is VG to Excellent with the 103b numbers between 88-96 overall, w/ locals on 99b between 98-100 on a good clear Seattle day (right!). 

This was very repeatable. No other channel to channel combination would yeild the same 'bad' results. When confronted by the 'searching..', tuned to any other channel, Ka locals or any Ku, and it locked to it right away. This morning, with the 9300/9301 channels gone, I repeated the 498 to 96 routine, and just about every other combination, and no problems whatsoever.

Some little 'glitch' was introduced in the system by the additions of those two channels. Very subtle to be sure, and nothing like any of the reports of virtual total failure I read here, but I think it's a 'hint' as to what may have been going on. Or maybe not, as I surely don't know what the engineers did to the system to transmit those channels or what exactly they were trying to elicit from the user base.

But, there it is. It's a clue.


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

Miss the test also, hope they do it again


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Up and at it again  I was on last night till the 3am end of the test with the 721 issue. After two calls and multiple services refreshes I got the channels. I'm pretty sure everyone last night who called D* or updated their programming online eventually got the channels.

It also appears most of had this problem had the obsolete Total Choice Plus. The only oddity I still notice is myself and a few others called D* had this change

09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx7162 HD Access $-0.33 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx7162 HD Access $0.33 $0.00

While those who could refresh online had this change

09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HD Access $7.66 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $0.00
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HD Access $-7.66 $0.00 

I'm not too worried about but I would suggest everyone who doesn't have any recent activity call and have a CSR delete and add your HD access.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the HD DVR Plus package and have no extra charges show up on my bill and I was able to see 9300/9301 perfectly last evening.

480/481/498 also working well.

Dave


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm old total choice plus, absolutely no activity on my bill, I can't access any of my account details to make any changes at D*s website, (because it keeps asking for a second password when I try to access the make changes etc. and after numerous calls and e-mails to D* about this second password thing with no results, I gave up on it a couple years ago), I have been able to get all the test channels 400's, 9000's etc. with no issues.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Went to bed early last night and missed all the fun. 

No offense to D*, but since these channels are "hidden" in the 9000's, where most D* customers won't see them, why not leave them up all the time so more people can give them feedback?? We were given 2 hours notice, and if we weren't on the forum at that time, we were SOL and weren't able to "test" these channels. Simply label the programs on the channels with "TEST CHANNEL, do not call customer support for assistance" and leave the channels up.


(yes, I'm whining...)


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

lionsrule said:


> Wow, I can't believe everyone is jumping up and down to help direct figure out this fiasco. This IS NOT your problem. This is ONLY TV. Let direct do their jobs and get on with your lives.


If I have time and can help D* bring me new services faster by merely watching TV, why wouldn't I do it? (Of course, assuming it doesn't interfere with my life). Also, I think the only fiasco so far has been D* letting us believe the 14th and 19th dates. They should've underpromised and overdelivered  Am I disappointed the HD channels are not live yet? Yes... but it is obvious they are trying.

Of course, it is easy for me to sit pretty as all the tests so far have passed in my equipment...:righton:


----------



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I enjoyed staying up and being a part of the initiative to get the new channels up, I added more value than a typical day. As for the new channels, i was disappointed Wednesday and I will be again tomorrow. However, I really don't care all weekend while I'm watching football, in HD of course.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had the same problem with 9300 and 9301 that I've had with 480 and 481: I get both of them, but only on tuner 1. I have to change channels back and forth to get each channel. The poll that was up last night didn't have an option for that but I know I've read that others are having the same problem. I ordered a replacment BBC for tuner 2 in case that's the problem.


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

I turned off my receiver early this morning while still on 9301
and when I turned it on at 10a est this morning, it was still broadcasting. It didn't show up on the guide, but it was there. It went off at 11a est.


----------



## WJS (Jan 26, 2007)

garoo said:


> I think they should start a new poll to get actual results


Agreed!

If I had voted in the first 20 minutes, my answer would have been different. After doing a reset, everything worked.

How do we get Tom or Earl to start a new poll?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

here are some pix,








http://i8.tinypic.com/52n8zdz.jpg









http://i13.tinypic.com/455wa55.jpg









http://i1.tinypic.com/4umdto7.jpg


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

syphix said:


> Went to bed early last night and missed all the fun.
> 
> No offense to D*, but since these channels are "hidden" in the 9000's, where most D* customers won't see them, why not leave them up all the time so more people can give them feedback?? We were given 2 hours notice, and if we weren't on the forum at that time, we were SOL and weren't able to "test" these channels.


Nathan, they weren't really hidden. If you were surfing up through the XM channels, you'd have seen 9300 right below the last one in the Guide. I'm sure they did this late for the same exact reasons they do CE's late - avoid confusing people who don't know about the test, and avoid burying the late-shift CSRs with situations they know nothing about.

And FWIW, I've missed a late-notice CE before so I feel your pain!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

2 HR20-700's- Passed...good to go
1 H21- Passed.... good to go

1 HR20-100... I get the test channels fine...but a no go on 9300/9301

I'm comfortable though....just to late to re-authorize on-line or try a re-boot last night...errr this morning.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

syphix said:


> (yes, I'm whining...)


SLACKER.........................


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I actually enjoyed the Dirty Jobs bee honey removal segment. Nice screen cap.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

A lot of us missed last nights 9300/1 test and others had problems.

I have started a poll asking D* to repeat it tonight.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100353


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I actually enjoyed the Dirty Jobs bee honey removal segment. Nice screen cap.


It was upconverted widescreen SD (picture soft compared to the logo in the corner, which was razor sharp) but the segments on the bridge lightbulb replacement and NASA Mobile Transporter tread greasing were pretty cool! And the commercials previewing programs in "full" HD were amazing! Also, I didn't see a single hint of macroblocking on either channel! :up:


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

Last night I immediately got the 9300/9301 channels and was really pleased that they both worked as ever since 498 went on I have been getting a black screen on one tuner, but got the "congrat"message on the other tuner. 

Well this morning I now find that my ch 498 tuner issue has disappeared without me doing anything to my system and no changes in the 103(b) levels which are in the 80-89 range on both tuners. Now when I do Earl's tune 72-73-498 sequence I get the congrat message every time. Yesterday that sequence produced a black screen until I hit "pause & Play" which would trigger a sync to show the Congrat message.

I think D* may have modified the "single slide" signal to provide better sync capability and hope others are getting better results on 498 too.

The 9300/9301 test channels are just what is needed to really test reception - real live HD MPEG-4 video! I hope they can repeat the test, or even better just leave those two test channels active 24/7 so people can get confidence the are good to go, and if not begin the troubleshooting process.


----------



## TARDIS (Sep 5, 2007)

I take it that the test is now over with? I just tried to tune to those channels and I get a message "Channel not available."


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Didnt know about the tests. 498 still is a no go.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

smiddy said:


> The one night I decide to go to bed at a reasonable hour and poof, an HD test happens. BUMMER FOR ME, EH?!
> 
> HD ME...I'll be ready this time.


+1 I was going to post almost the exact same verbiage... oh well...


----------



## tekie99 (Sep 14, 2006)

got 480, 481, 498, and everything was crystal clear on 9300 & 9301 on all 3 receivers.

2 HR20's
1 H20


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

I got 9300 and 9301 last night. I watched from about 1:00AM to 2:45AM last night, I was very happy, I switched back to the nonHD counterparts and appreciated what I was seeing even more!

I tried to record the channels and hitting recording didn't do anything. Next I went to setup a scheduled manual recording on the 2 stations, and I got them recording that way by selecting a 9300 and 9301 and I think I started both recording close to 2AM and set a 3 hour stop. While they were recording I could go back and forth on the two channels and have the live dual buffers (kinda like the old HR10-250 would do, gosh I miss that feature! )

Then this morning I went to review what I recorded. The two recordings were listed in the playlist, so I intened to play and see what I missed. To my surprise, the recordings I made didn't play. When I select them to play NOTHING. When I watch these live while I was recording I could pause / rewind and forward upto live no problem, but come this morning they don't play!

Anybody else have a similiar experience, is this a bug, any idea why this happened?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got both channels fine and I must say the PQ was wonderful. It's common to see macroblocking during water scenes with waves/ripples...last nights NGC first show about whales had no macroblocking on the waves. WTG D*.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

What the? I don't even get the option for 9300 and 9301...what gives?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

C*Tedesco said:


> What the? I don't even get the option for 9300 and 9301...what gives?


It was only last night.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

C*Tedesco said:


> What the? I don't even get the option for 9300 and 9301...what gives?


Guys, please at least SCAN the first page of a long thread before jumping in. 

The test was from 10:00 pm Pacific time and ran for three hours. We got about 2 hours notice. It is now over.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

shucks! i missed it
at least i pass the 480,481,498 TEST
this link showed up in my e-mail:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/22/directv-10-is-online-but-still-no-new-hd-channels


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wanted to thank Earl for the heads up and everyone else last night for helping to "trouble-shoot". At midnight I was getting the 721 issue and by 1:40 both stations were coming in loud and clear.

Fun night.


What's the record for the fastest moving thread here? Last nights was over 700 posts in about an hour and a half (that's about 1 post every 8 seconds). Dang, fun ride.


----------



## pfaieat6 (Jul 26, 2007)

All test channels ok. 

9300 and 9301 just says channels not available. Should I just reboot? 

Hr20-700 
Running latest CE 019E


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The test is over.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> The test is over.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I'll bet that they run it again before the flip the switch


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Rec'd both 9300/1 last night. 498 now has DDigital audio...sweet!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You know if they really want to test these channels then why don't they leave them on for a longer period of time and not put them on at 1 am ET with infomercials and uprezzed video? :sure:


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Because not everyone has these channels in their package and the indavidual channels might get upset D* is giving them away for free. Even if it is to test their hardware.


----------



## mikeybc (Apr 22, 2007)

keithtd said:


> Rec'd both 9300/1 last night. 498 now has DDigital audio...sweet!


That's some beautiful digital audio!!! One more small step for D*....

:hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> You know if they really want to test these channels then why don't they leave them on for a longer period of time and not put them on at 1 am ET with infomercials and uprezzed video? :sure:


My guess is a lot of this is still being worked on as they go. Test 498, need more data. Added 480/481 (standard tests). Then added live video tests and are evaluating that data right now. I'm hoping the data will be good enough to go live next. (Likely some adjustments first.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

One quick question. I see both 480 and 481 with the message that my BBC is okay. 498 is gray except when I tune to 480 followed by 481 and then back to 498. I do not get any audio on 498 even when I see the slide. Am I okay to go? I have an installation scheduled for tomorrow to add another HR20. Should I have the technician look in to this?


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

shedberg said:


> One quick question. I see both 480 and 481 with the message that my BBC is okay. 498 is gray except when I tune to 480 followed by 481 and then back to 498. I do not get any audio on 498 even when I see the slide. Am I okay to go? I have an installation scheduled for tomorrow to add another HR20. Should I have the technician look in to this?


If he is already there you would be wise to ask him to look at it, I think a dish check is part of any install anyway.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks. I was not able to tune in last night to the 9300 and 9301 test. I may set my alarm clock and get up tonight to check - maybe that will help with troubleshooting.


----------



## sgluck (Sep 7, 2007)

No 9301 or 9300 in Roslyn, NY:nono:


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

sgluck said:


> No 9301 or 9300 in Roslyn, NY:nono:


Sorry sgluck, the test ended at 4AM ET.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

sgluck said:


> No 9301 or 9300 in Roslyn, NY:nono:


Do you mean you're not receiving them now? If so this is expected since the channels have been removed from the guide. If you were unable to receive them last night more details of system setup and whether or not your able to view 480/481/498 will help resolve the issue. So you could view the HD channels when D10 goes live or the next test whichever happens.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont remember if I posted last night ( A 19 hour day can do that to you) but I received 9300 and 9301 with no problems at all. Of course I also have had no problems with 498, 480 or 481.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> You know if they really want to test these channels then why don't they leave them on for a longer period of time and not put them on at 1 am ET with infomercials and uprezzed video? :sure:


I also think that if a lot of people were aware of this, there probably would have been a lot of complaints about having the channels and then losing them. Look how many people are flying off the handle and it's not the end of September yet.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I noticed a little softness is some of the programming, however, I'll associate that with the program itself. If you saw "Taboo", it was phenomenal. There were also some commercials for Taboo that were incredible. Even though some of the pictures seemed a little soft at times, there was absolutely no pixelation or blocking during fast-motion scenes. Now, if NBC can take a hint ...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Test channels were great last night thanks D*. They confirmed my suspicion that my Tuner 2 BBC is bad and I'll switch it out this week. Video and audio was awesome.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So D* is having another test tonight, I wonder if it will be the same 2 channels or will they tease us with something new?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> So D* is having another test tonight, I wonder if it will be the same 2 channels or will they tease us with something new?


Where did it say there is going to be a test tonight?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

djzack67 said:


> Where did it say there is going to be a test tonight?


Nevermind I missunderstood Earls original post.....sorry. I thought 9/23/2007 meant tonight too, not early this morning.



> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier):
> 
> ...


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Darn, I was up till 3:30am PST but didn't check the forum that late.
Drat!

So are they completely offline?
Is there going to be another test?

Oh well, better luck next time I guess. :grin:


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Nevermind I missunderstood Earls original post.....sorry. I thought 9/23/2007 meant tonight too, not early this morning.


trp:
About two or three weeks ago I suggested the 24 hour clock. I did NOT read any pros or cons which I interpreted the suggestion as NOT well received. For what is worth it was a humble suggestion.
Thank you


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

got 480, 481, 498, and everything was crystal clear on 9300 & 9301 on both receivers 

1 H20
1 HR20
multiswitch


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> So D* is having another test tonight, I wonder if it will be the same 2 channels or will they tease us with something new?


Check CH. 570 Customer care info: 9/21-10/05, it may arouse your curiosity.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Check CH. 570 Customer care info: 9/21-10/05, it may arouse your curiosity.


Its gonna be blacked out.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I was watching the UFC fight on HD PPV last night for 3 hours and when I swapped over to 9300 and 9301 they both looked better than the mpeg4 broadcast I had been watching.


----------



## eandras (Feb 16, 2007)

techrep said:


> I was watching the UFC fight on HD PPV last night for 3 hours and when I swapped over to 9300 and 9301 they both looked better than the mpeg4 broadcast I had been watching.


I would agree to what techrep says that the current MPEG 4 channels for my locals did not look as good as the 2 test channels last night. I would also like to comment that the audio produced on the 2 test channels was a lot louder than the current MPEG 4 local channels.

I did have the slide on 498 as well as confirmation on 480 and 481. I do have very low signal on 103b and am waiting for the channels to light up before calling for the alignment. 99 Transponders are 95 and 103a spotbeams in the upper 80's


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Barmat said:


> Because not everyone has these channels in their package and the indavidual channels might get upset D* is giving them away for free. Even if it is to test their hardware.


NGC is included in the family package, but Discovery is not. I still cannot understand why the entire Discovery family is not included in the family package, but that debate is for another time/thread.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Please have another test tonight


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SParker said:


> Please have another test tonight


The heck with that. Please give us the channels for real tonight!

If we're going to beg, let's do it right


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Check CH. 570 Customer care info: 9/21-10/05, it may arouse your curiosity.


The interesting thing about this is that it was scheduled to air on Wednesday (Sept. 26th). It has been moved up a day to Tuesday morning at 6 EST. Hmmm ....


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this question is probably asked multiple times in various threads....but-

Am I "good to go" if I can receive 498, 480, and 481 as I missed 9300/9301?

Just one other comment...switching to 498 acts like switching to a MPEG4 local (mine are Wash DC), where you get a slightly longer pause, a gray screen, pause, then finally the picture is displayed.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MikeR said:


> I know this question is probably asked multiple times in various threads....but-
> 
> Am I "good to go" if I can receive 498, 480, and 481 as I missed 9300/9301?


Yeah, you should be.



MikeR said:


> Just one other comment...switching to 498 acts like switching to a MPEG4 local (mine are Wash DC), where you get a slightly longer pause, a gray screen, pause, then finally the picture is displayed.


That's normal.


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anticipation is building....:uglyhamme


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

Hmm, did they turn these back on? I manually entered 9300 and 9301 and the stations are on. Not showing in the guide nor did I watch during the previous test and leave a tuner to that station. Anyone else?

Now they are in the guide.


----------



## DufferEA (Aug 29, 2006)

I have them also


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

CoachGibbs said:


> Hmm, did they turn these back on? I manually entered 9300 and 9301 and the stations are on. Not showing in the guide nor did I watch during the previous test and leave a tuner to that station. Anyone else?
> 
> Now they are in the guide.


my HR20 just rebooted


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got both channels to work on all 3 HR20-700's.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just got both channels to work on all 3 HR20-700's.


Yep, there back!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Crowd Goes Wild.................


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Manual recordings work. Pressing R did not.


Mb


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

good here - cincinnati


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Chi Town Up in Running


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks ok in PA on 9300 and 9301.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

We're just about there!


----------



## rpgibbs (Sep 15, 2007)

9300 & 9301 on a HR20-100 & a HR20-700 both good in Greenwood Indiana. No channel 498


----------



## flyfishr1 (May 27, 2007)

Lookin good in Big Sky country!


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

ahhhh.. Hopefully they are still around when I get out of work at 5


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Put this in other 9300/9301 thread, but just for peace of mind... was A Haunting on DiscoveryChannel-HD 480P/16:9 upconverted to 1080i? If not, not real impressed with first dose of DC-HD.

I can pretty obviously discern that Dirty Jobs is 480 upconverted to 1080i/14:9 (as evidenced by the black bars).


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

can someone start a poll to see what kind of statistics we get now on things working? It would be interesting to see the results now...we were at about 85% success rate in the last go around


----------



## Davesmith8 (Sep 23, 2007)

I now get both 9300 and 9301. I still don't get 498, only searching for signal.

9301 is Discovery and they are now running a show on dead turkeys. I hope that this isn't a bad omen.


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Check CH. 570 Customer care info: 9/21-10/05, it may arouse your curiosity.


We speak and D* acts. I saw the information regarding tomorrow's broadcast earlier when flipping thru the guide, but now it is gone. Come on D*, let us have a little fun for cripes sake.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

480 - 103 B-Band Odd (13v) BBC Confirmed Working
Native Res: 1080i

481 - 103 B-Band Even (18v) BBC Confirmed Working
Native Res: 1080i 

498 - Black Screen Just now, last night around 11:30pm I got the music /w the Blue Background & white Text.

9300 - Natl. Geographic Channel - Looks OK, but not great. Highly compressed.
Native Res: 720p Pillar Boxed - Chan. Logo on Right in Black Pillar. (Trippy, yet cool! This way it doesn't get in the way, hehe!)

9301 - Discovery Channel - Looks much better, but still a soft picture.
Native Re: 1080i WS

Rew, FFW, Pause, 8sec. & Jump all work on all channels except 498.

Also when switching between the normal SD Channel 278 & the HD Test channel 9301 using the previous button. I got an "aquiring guide data" msg. on the screen right after switching back to the SD Channel. The picture didn't go away, just had the msg. overlayed.

Also on 9301 the picture is Wide Screen, but doesn't go to the edge all the way, maybe missing an inch. It has ultra narrow black pillars on the L & R sides. I did see a banner add come up while the show was running, this did stretch all the way to the left edge as it danced around & animated then disappeared.

There's a pretty nominal diff. between 276 SD Natl. Geographic & 9300 the HD ver.
(Sturgis: Hell on Wheels - 2005) - This one's the worst. Likely the program material there.
Same between 278 SD Discovery Channel & 9301 HD Discovery Channel. (Dirty Jobs - 2006)
Lot's of object edge artifacting on both channels, the sharpness circuit is going haywire. =0

Signal Levels - 103b
Transponder 1-8 : 92 89 91 88 89 85 91 87
Transponder 1-16: 90 85 92 85 91 86 n/ n/
Transponder 17 & 22 : 96 94

Tuner 1 & 2 don't seem to be off more than 1 point in either direction from each other. As is the same within a tuner between tests, only 1 point variance in either direction.

Update: 498 Came up while I was typing this.

Hope this is helpful - I took an 1hr away from work to test and note all this. :hurah:


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

rjc said:


> can someone start a poll to see what kind of statistics we get now on things working? It would be interesting to see the results now...we were at about 85% success rate in the last go around


Very subjective, but just reading the threads tells me that we are going to have a lot higher success rate this time with 9300/01.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

Thrill Zone on 9300 now....in VERY NICE looking HD....wow.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen 2 slight picture freezes in the first segment - freezes for a split second then pops right back to live.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Put this in other 9300/9301 thread, but just for peace of mind... was A Haunting on DiscoveryChannel-HD 480P/16:9 upconverted to 1080i? If not, not real impressed with first dose of DC-HD.
> 
> I can pretty obviously discern that Dirty Jobs is 480 upconverted to 1080i/14:9 (as evidenced by the black bars).


Before we "jump the gun" please be aware that early episodes of Dirty Jobs were not filmed in HD.


----------



## theantidote (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that the Discovery channel is cropping all of their SD content to make it look HD? I just noticed an AT&T commercial with the bottom text cut off.

The show itself is in HD but I don't need them to crop the SD commercials for me, that should be up to the viewer (even though that doesn't work for HD channels).


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Before we "jump the gun" please be aware that early episodes of Dirty Jobs were not filmed in HD.


Yes. Neither of these test channels show anywhere near their entire schedule in true HD (as will be true for a number of the new channels).

Still, given the limitations of the source material, they look very good and are free from the encoding problems that were seen with rollout of the MPEG4 locals.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Put this in other 9300/9301 thread, but just for peace of mind... was A Haunting on DiscoveryChannel-HD 480P/16:9 upconverted to 1080i? If not, not real impressed with first dose of DC-HD.
> 
> I can pretty obviously discern that Dirty Jobs is 480 upconverted to 1080i/14:9 (as evidenced by the black bars).


NGC looks way over compressed, DC-HD looks a little soft which is hard on most LCD's

This brings to mind a question for all of us, are we going to be disappointed with the quantity of true HD content from all out glorious new channels which may have some questionable upconverting (TNT wink, wink, nudge, nudge)?

But bring on the channels anyway I'll take all the HD I can get


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

theantidote said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Discovery channel is cropping all of their SD content to make it look HD? I just noticed an AT&T commercial with the bottom text cut off.
> 
> The show itself is in HD but I don't need them to crop the SD commercials for me, that should be up to the viewer (even though that doesn't work for HD channels).


Hadn't noticed that. They do use a 14:9 mode for their SD programming.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

apexmi said:


> NGC looks way over compressed


I am not seeing any compression artifacts to speak of. The PQ is limited by the source, and much of what NGC shows is upconverted SD. Moreover, having access to NGC-HD via another provider, its HD quality is pretty variable. Sometimes it looks quite good, but never on the level of, say Discovery HD Theater.

I'm waiting to see some sports from D10 to see how the new MPEG4 encoders handle fast action.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

498 is back up here


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

half hour to go, hopefully I will be able to see the channels when I get home


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I'm waiting to see some sports from D10 to see how the new MPEG4 encoders handle fast action.


What I can say is that YES HD looks stunning in MPEG4. Truly stunning.


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Swheat said:


> Very subjective, but just reading the threads tells me that we are going to have a lot higher success rate this time with 9300/01.


Seems that way from running list. There is a new link to a poll on a different site somewhere in that thread. Either way, seems like a very high (but not perfrect) success rate, so I say...lcome on DirecTV, Light 'em up.

:dance01:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dmurphy said:


> What I can say is that YES HD looks stunning in MPEG4. Truly stunning.


I don't doubt that. YES even looks good via MPEG2. They're the "gold standard" in RSN HD quality from what I have seen.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

apexmi said:


> This brings to mind a question for all of us, are we going to be disappointed with the quantity of true HD content from all out glorious new channels which may have some questionable upconverting (TNT wink, wink, nudge, nudge)?


Considering the amount of people already complaining about the amount of upconverts on NGC and Disc-HD, some of us!

Me? I'm expecting only a few hours of HD a week on most channels, with a few exceptions, so I'll just be happy to have access to those few hours if it's programming I'm interested in.

Most of the HD channels DirecTV will be adding are simulcasts. Take TBS-HD, FX-HD, Nick At Nite-HD for instance. Take a look at their schedules and you'll find very little programs that were filmed in HD... sure TBS and and FX air movies that could be HD, but so does TNT and we all know that doesn't mean anything. Sure, these channels air programs that did broadcast in HD("King of Queens" on TBS for one example, as well as "Everybody Loves Raymond"), but will they be in HD?

Sci-Fi HD actually airs a lot of programming that could easily be aired in HD, and it's one of the channels I'm really looking forward to.

~Alan


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> What I can say is that YES HD looks stunning in MPEG4. Truly stunning.


Picture stunning, Yes. Yankees performance today, not so much. Only six games left, would have been nice to knock lead down to 1.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

z28lt1 said:


> Seems that way from running list. There is a new link to a poll on a different site somewhere in that thread. Either way, seems like a very high (but not perfrect) success rate, so I say...lcome on DirecTV, Light 'em up.


What's interesting to me (and it could be just the small amount of people who voted) is the ratio for HR20-700 users with 0x19e...

~Alan


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

RUBBLE said:


> Picture stunning, Yes. Yankees performance today, not so much. Only six games left, would have been nice to knock lead down to 1.


All depends on one's perspective 

But we'd better stick with PQ discussion and not sports, before we (justifiably) annoy the moderators


----------



## BigBugga (Mar 3, 2007)

I hate that I'm at work missing all the fun! I'll check it when I get home.

Oh, plus I had to get my team's logo up here!!! Sorry moderator!


----------



## jason williams (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes 9300 and 9301 suck with audio dropoutrs and pixelation and not as good as SD..and 498 not exven working


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Upconverted SD is better than standard SD so, if HD is not available for a particular program, I'll still take the upconverted version over the standard. The providers have some big $$$ invested in HD upconverting equipment. Our TVs and even outboard converters can't match the providers (unless they are cheapskates!)


----------



## ronsm (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm getting both channels in L.A., and they seem fine. But, some of the commercials on Discovery look crumby. Are they the ones stretching the ads to fit the screen?

Current equip:
HR20-700
Sony [email protected] via HDMI or component, I forgot which.


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

jason williams said:


> Yes 9300 and 9301 suck with audio dropoutrs and pixelation and not as good as SD..and 498 not exven working


What a shame. You obviously have a different setup than the rest of us.

Scooter


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Scooter22 said:


> What a shame. You obviously have a different setup than the rest of us.


Yes, something going on there, and it is not in the transmission.

Sounds like possible low signal strength.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

jason williams said:


> Yes 9300 and 9301 suck with audio dropoutrs and pixelation and not as good as SD..and 498 not exven working


What are your signal strengths from 103(b)?


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

What picture ratio is showing "How its Made"right now? Isnt 16:9


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Conjoined Twins show on NGC is in MPEG4 1080i HD (right?).

If not, its a hell of an upconversion.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Just saw a Visa HD commercial during commercial break... MPEG4 HD is looking very nice (when seeing true HD on the test channels).


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> What's interesting to me (and it could be just the small amount of people who voted) is the ratio for HR20-700 users with 0x19e...
> 
> ~Alan


Selection bias. Also, VOD brought a lot of people in the CE fold.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Conjoined Twins show on NGC is in MPEG4 1080i HD (right?).
> 
> If not, its a hell of an upconversion.


NGC is 720p HD.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

sorry 720


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

GeorgeLV said:


> Selection bias. Also, VOD brought a lot of people in the CE fold.


More like coincidence, actually...

Twice when I checked the poll results, the people who voted with ox19e received both 480 and 481, as well as 9300 and 9301. One time I looked, there was only 1 of the user base unable to receive 498, the next time 2.

For a minute there, I thought something was up with the ratio... but I've since checked it out several times and the ratio isn't as good as it was for a while.

~Alan


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

GeorgeLV said:


> NGC is 720p HD.


Oops. (have receiver set at 1080i [native off])


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

Both channels look great on my H20 and HR20.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

medic4jc7 said:


> What picture ratio is showing "How its Made"right now? Isnt 16:9


Its 14:9 Common format of stretching 4:3 material for 16:9 sets without stretching it all the way. I personally hate it, give me the choice to stretch or not.

What I dont understnd is why. Its letter boxed in the first place so it was shot in 16:9.


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

Are we supposed to see anything on 480 ad 481. I am only getting the BBC confirmed message, however I can see and hear fine 498, 9300 and 9301.

Victor


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

victor20170 said:


> Are we supposed to see anything on 480 ad 481. I am only getting the BBC confirmed message


That's what you should see, you're fine.


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

the crappy shows on right now still suck in HD...LOL


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> That's what you should see, you're fine.


Appreciate it.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't see very many no's in Earl's new test thread...:joy: :allthumbs :rolling: :rolling: :sunsmile: :icon_lol:

DIRECT TV LETS TURN THIS PUPPY ON!!!!!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

turbovr6 said:


> the crappy shows on right now still suck in HD...LOL


I agree, but the picture quality is great, even with a signal reading of just 65. Fortunately, it's a sunny, clear day here in Southern California.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

turbovr6 said:


> the crappy shows on right now still suck in HD...LOL


Yes, and that will be the case for a lot of the new channels. But at least they will suck with better picture quality!

And...we all have our own opinions as to what sucks and what doesn't. I know the to-do list on my wife's HR20 looks a lot different than mine. In fact, I think the intersection of the two is the null set


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Phew I made it home in time to see the channels and you guys are right nothing that good on but hey its something I hope to catch a Dirty Jobs Mythbusters in HD that would be great.


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, and that will be the case for a lot of the new channels. But at least they will suck with better picture quality!
> 
> And...we all have our own opinions as to what sucks and what doesn't. I know the to-do list on my wife's HR20 looks a lot different than mine. In fact, I think the intersection of the two is the null set


 yeah I know what sucks is completly opinion, I just wanted to be that guy that everyone says......"geeze you ***** for HD and now that its on you complain" :lol:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

turbovr6 said:


> yeah I know what sucks is completly opinion, I just wanted to be that guy that everyone says......"geeze you ***** for HD and now that its on you complain" :lol:


I doubt that you will be alone 

But I will be happy when people are complaining about the new channels, rather than the fact that they aren't on yet, and concocting various conspiracy theories.


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

A&E HD now on 9300!


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

9300 just went dark. It went to a test pattern, then off. 9301 is still on.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

A&E looks like stretched 4:3.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

A&E HD is that what they have been showing, I've also got and something else on 9301


----------



## ngoldenm (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, I was watching NG and it just cut to a black screen suddenly. Now I'm not seeing anything on 9300. I'm gonna try a reset. Will post back with results.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Now I have A&E HD on 9300. Looks good


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm getting a black screen on 9300, 9301 is still coming in just fine.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SParker said:


> A&E looks like stretched 4:3.


Virtually all of A&E "HD" consists of stretched upconverted SD. It's pretty awful (I have it via another provider).


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

CSI looks pretty good on A&E HD. The two only complaints I have are that the dark scenes have a bit of colorful compression (probably because of the gritty look) and the sound is regular stereo.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

9300 which is Discovery and 9301 are both HD and 16:9


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

im gettin black screen on 9300


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I still see both 9300 & 9301


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

black screen 9300


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

Nothing on 9300 for me.


----------



## ngoldenm (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing on 9300 for me after reset. 9301 is still going though.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

It looks like we're going to get a variety of channels tested on these. So far we've seen NGC, Discovery and now A&E. Anything else identified?

Also, did every see the A&E ad that they are going to show the Sopranos?

Edit: I'm getting both.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

<Grumble> Wish to heck they'd sync the captions better (watching that survivor guy in Scotland just now)


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I seem to have one HR20 that is somewhat fluky (if that's a word). One HR20 and my H20 getting both channels after the switch to A&E. Reset of problem box didn't work for 9300, but 9301 came back along with 498. Will try resending authorization.

After reauth: no joy on 9300 on this box only.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Both still working after the A&E switch h20-600ce


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

richlife said:


> Also, did every see the A&E ad that they are going to show the Sopranos?


They do, but they have "cleaned up" a lot of the language.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

slaz55 said:


> 9300 which is Discovery and 9301 are both HD and 16:9


Isn't that backward? I'm getting Discovery on 9301, not 9300.

9300 was National Geographic, but is now A&E as of 23 min ago.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

Was watching 9300 NG and got a brief drop and the test screen from D* for about 5 seconds. Then the show resumed.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

The mpeg 4 compression looks great on CSI. It's probably the same but there doesn't seem to be any motion pixalation.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

rbrome said:


> Isn't that backward? I'm getting Discovery on 9301, not 9300.
> 
> 9300 was National Geographic, but is now A&E as of 23 min ago.


I was wrong it is as you say.


----------



## morphy (Jun 5, 2007)

1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 y
6) 9301 y


----------



## vertigo235 (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't seem to get the wow effect though that I remember getting watching CSI on CBS, maybe it's because it use to be 1080i.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Watching "CSI Miami" A&E HD on 9300 and "Man vs Wild" Discovery HD on 9301 here in So. Cal.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been getting all test channels perfectly but 9300 is now a grey screen. Tuned to it once and got a "Searching for signal in 1" and a frozen image from 9301 I had just been watching. 9301 continues to come in strong, though.


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

does it make sense that I'd get no pixelation whatsoever on 9300 but I get pixelation and intermittent SFS on 9301? My signal on 103b isn't that great but I would think that I'd have problems on both or neither of them.


----------



## brianp6621 (Jun 13, 2007)

9300 is no longer working for me. Just a black screen with nothing at all.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Is it weird that no one has a problem with 9301 but some have problems with 9300.

9300 is 720p?
9301 is 1080i?

Could there be something with the resolution settings?


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

9300 & 9301 WAS working on all 3 of my HR20's. 

Now 9300 is blank on my HR20-700 0x19E but 9301 is OK. Both channels still working on my 2 HR20-100's


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

NCMAT said:


> 9300 & 9301 WAS working on all 3 of my HR20's.
> 
> Now 9300 is blank on my HR20-700 0x19E but 9301 is OK. Both channels still working on my 2 HR20-100's


Same here, except I don't have any HR20-100s.

I notice 0 signal on 103b TP 9 and up. Perhaps it's related? But it doesn't explain how your -100s are getting 9300....


----------



## Vid58 (May 6, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Is it weird that no one has a problem with 9301 but some have problems with 9300.
> 
> 9300 is 720p?
> 9301 is 1080i?
> ...


I'm getting 720p on both 9300 and 9301.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

morphy said:


> 1) HR20 - 700 0x18a
> 2) 498 y
> 3) 480 y
> 4) 481 y
> ...


+1

EDIT: Woops - except HR20-100 0X18a


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

HR-200 700, 0x18a

481 = y
498 = y
499 = n/a
9300 = black screen
9301 = Discovery channel.

Bet that fish that Bear ate was mighty tasty!


----------



## CG Tustin (Sep 17, 2007)

CG Tustin said:


> I'll bet that they run it again before the flip the switch


He he..I guess I was right on this one...


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

Now I'm getting NFL Network with a NHL logo in the bottom right corner on 9300


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

LMUBill said:


> Now I'm getting NFL Network with a NHL logo in the bottom right corner on 9300


same here


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LMUBill said:


> Now I'm getting NFL Network with a NHL logo in the bottom right corner on 9300


And the DirecTV logo in the upper left.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

9300 was A&E HD a few minutes ago and now I get x721 message - 498 has conf screen - HR20-700, SE Florida

9300 has x721 message - 498 has no conf screen - HR20-100, SE Florida

mid 90s on all xponders on 103(b)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

LMUBill said:


> Now I'm getting NFL Network with a NHL logo in the bottom right corner on 9300


Same here.


----------



## S1nned (Sep 7, 2007)

1) HR20 - 700 0x19d
2) 498 y
3) 480 y
4) 481 y
5) 9300 Channel not purchased....
6) 9301 y

Am I supposed to get it?


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

LMUBill said:


> Now I'm getting NFL Network with a NHL logo in the bottom right corner on 9300


Same here, with a D* logo at the top left and a code.


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Earlier I got all channels, now I'm getting "Channel not purchased. (721)" on 9300.

Still get Discovery on 9301.

I read some posts that the NFL was on 9300. I *DO NOT* subscript to the NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Anyone have this happen? Up until this evening I've been able to get ch 498 with the congrats screen. Now tonight when I try to tune it, it just gives me a black screen. After 2 minutes, I hit the pause button on the remote and a "paused" screen of channel 9301 appears of the last time I was tuned to ch. 9301. Weird stuff


----------



## bjs188 (Jun 25, 2004)

iowaberg said:


> Anyone have this happen? Up until this evening I've been able to get ch 498 with the congrats screen. Now tonight when I try to tune it, it just gives me a black screen. After 2 minutes, I hit the pause button on the remote and a "paused" screen of channel 9301 appears of the last time I was tuned to ch. 9301. Weird stuff


same thing happening to me.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm getting 721. Was able to watch 2 episodes of the Sopranos on A&E HD earlier.


----------



## Johnny Canal (Jul 31, 2007)

9301 is up and down; lotsa standby screens; 3 different ones

...testing...


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

yea they might be testing some problem screens now


----------



## M3Rocket (Sep 20, 2007)

NFL Replay with NHL logo on bottom right currently on 9300. Pillar-boxed infomercials on 9301, but both channels are still running.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm getting searching for signal on 9300 and some infomercial on 9301


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

DCappy said:


> Earlier I got all channels, now I'm getting "Channel not purchased. (721)" on 9300.
> 
> Still get Discovery on 9301.


 Same here now except an infomercial for me on 9301

but channel not purchased on 9300


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm getting ext. 721 on 9301, and Discovery HD on 9300.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

DCappy: NFL Network is different than NFL Sunday Ticket. Not sure what package is needed for NFL Network or whether you have. If you reguarly get 212, then should get current feed on 9300.....


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's what I'm getting as of 6:20 am in Shreveport:

480 "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working"
481 "103 B-Band Even (13V). BBC confirmed working"
9300 Looks like Discovery HD (infomercial right now)
9301 "Channel not purchased" 721 message


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

dshu82 said:


> DCappy: NFL Network is different than NFL Sunday Ticket. Not sure what package is needed for NFL Network or whether you have. If you reguarly get 212, then should get current feed on 9300.....


I get NFL network but 9300 wasn't on for me earlier.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

dshu82 said:


> DCappy: NFL Network is different than NFL Sunday Ticket. Not sure what package is needed for NFL Network or whether you have. If you reguarly get 212, then should get current feed on 9300.....


9300 *should* be available if you receive 212 but it's not working that way. The channel was unavailable for me until I added *Sports Pack* then the 721 message went away and the channel appeared. As a troubleshooting aid maybe including the current subscribed services should be listed in the failure reports.


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

As of this morning:
480 - Y
481 - Y
498 - N
9300 - Y
9301 - Y

I've gotten 498 on every single test previously. This is the first time it has gone away for me.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Interesting I've got 2 HR20's and here is what I am seeing as of 07:40 Est

HR20-100 
0x18a 
480 - Yes 
481 - Yes
498 - No 
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes 

HR20-700
0x19e CE
480 - Yes
481 - Yes
498 - Yes
9300 - Yes
9301 - Yes


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> 9300 *should* be available if you receive 212 but it's not working that way. The channel was unavailable for me until I added *Sports Pack* then the 721 message went away and the channel appeared. As a troubleshooting aid maybe including the current subscribed services should be listed in the failure reports.


The channel may actually be acting like the *NHL* channel as far as authorizations go.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> Interesting I've got 2 HR20's and here is what I am seeing as of 07:40 Est
> 
> HR20-100
> 0x18a
> ...


I have an HR20-100 as well. Have you tried any of the "tricks" recently? The pause button finally worked for me last night.


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am getting 721 on 9300 have the Plus HD DVR package and have got 212 all the time, 9301 loud and clear.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

now channel not purchased on 9300. (5:00 Tuesday)


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

I wonder if they are going to fix the "overscan" (lack of a better word) problem we are seeing with obvious words at the bottom of the screen getting chopped off. It seems like they might need to resize it so the entire frame gets onscreen. Thats just my wondering, it may not be a problem in the end.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

What is with DiscoveryHD on 9301, the picture is smaller than the screen? ie there is a black bar all around the picture. it's on 1080i, and the set (Olevia 327S) is set to "aspect"
Dan


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> What is with DiscoveryHD on 9301, the picture is smaller than the screen? ie there is a black bar all around the picture. it's on 1080i, and the set (Olevia 327S) is set to "aspect"
> Dan


14:9 aspect ratio used on non-HD content.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/14:9


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> now channel not purchased on 9300. (5:00 Tuesday)


605pm and im in the same boat. pass an oar.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Crap. getting 721 on 9300. I think I was getting it before when it was NFL network. Did anyone figure this problem out? I know things are in flux and I'm not too concerned. If i get 721 after they launch I can call D*. 

9301 is pretty.

FWIW: We just had a massive storm run through southern Indiana and I lost some channels due to rain fade. However, 9301 was still on. I had a lower signal reading, but I didn't have many artifacts or glitches. They must have that thing turned up to 11. :lol:


----------



## donmesw (Sep 19, 2007)

9300 is 721 right now but 9301 comes in fine -- even though I got both just fine the other night.

Any thoughts?


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> What is with DiscoveryHD on 9301, the picture is smaller than the screen? ie there is a black bar all around the picture. it's on 1080i, and the set (Olevia 327S) is set to "aspect"
> Dan


I have dish hd and it is the same there has to be Discovery HD problem


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

rrrick8 said:


> 14:9 aspect ratio used on non-HD content.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/14:9


If it's Discovery that's doing the zooming and cropping, they are really messing with some of the pictures. I've seen several commercials where the "fine print" has been cut off at the bottom.

Watching the test channel earlier, it had skinny black bars on the left and right per 14:9 zooming, but also a very narrow black bar at the top of the screen. Some of the commercials, like for Dirty Jobs, fill the screen.

I'm not complaining, but it is odd that Discovery has taken to stretching and manipulating the content this way.


----------



## pfaieat6 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow ALL my test channels and 9300/9301 NOT WORKING. I hope because of the launch tomorrow . They were all working and NOW NOTHING......


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

9301 working here, 9300 showing 721 error.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am getting signals on both, but my display of 9301 is not a full 16:9 size and is is shifted to the right of the screen.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am getting both 9300 and 9301 on my HR20-700


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Still getting 498, 9300, and 9301, but what is up with that NHL and D* logo on the NFL network?


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Still getting 498, 9300, and 9301, but what is up with that NHL and D* logo on the NFL network?


And the old NHL logo to boot! Welcome to 2005, DirecTV.


----------



## AngryHank (Sep 24, 2007)

9300 is 721 but 9301 is the Dirty Jobs channel. Not that I am complaining. I like Mike Rowe. He does things that would sicken an ordinary man.
Oh, I am in Duluth, GA. Long time listener... First time caller.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is it me (or my tv) but does Dirty Jobs look blurry and out of focus?


----------



## AngryHank (Sep 24, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Is it me (or my tv) but does Dirty Jobs looks blurry and out of focus?


It looks that way to me also. When I was getting 9300, it looked better.

BTW, I use to love Rat Patrol.


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Good episode of dirty jobs. Cant wait to see what international trash they burn at that airport. Everything is looking good on my end.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

AngryHank said:


> It looks that way to me also. When I was getting 9300, it looked better.
> 
> BTW, I use to love Rat Patrol.


Thanks!

The first 2 seasons are now available on DVD.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

AngryHank said:


> It looks that way to me also. When I was getting 9300, it looked better.
> 
> BTW, I use to love Rat Patrol.


:welcome_s

Now why do I have the feeling if you have a 5 a.m. feeding, Daddy will volunteer to feed you ...?


----------



## bbq-allstar (Jun 29, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Is it me (or my tv) but does Dirty Jobs look blurry and out of focus?


Everything I've seen on 9301 looks poor... I mean, it's better than SD, but it looks like upconverted HD. Man vs Wild last night and Dirty Jobs tonight both look "Ok" in my book. I have a feeling most of the HD channels that D* will be adding is going to be this watered-down, "HD-Lite". We'll never see true HD content. Mark Cuban has always been right... We may never see true HD content from our satellite providers.

HDNet and Discovery HD contain the best HD content... from what I've seen so far on 9300/01, I'm not impressed...or surprised.:nono2:


----------

